# Empoli - Milan: 23 Settembre 2014 ore 20.45. Tv Sky e Premium



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2014)

Il *Milan* dopo il K.O. con la Juventus affronta, nel turno infrasettimanale di martedì 23, al Castellani L'Empoli di Sarri, che ha pareggiato in rimonta l'ultima gara al Manuzzi di Cesena (2-2 con gol di Tavano e Rugani), per riprendere il cammino positivo delle prime 2 giornate di campionato.

*Dove vedere Empoli-Milan ?*

Diretta su *Sky* e su *Premium Calcio*.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni su Empoli-Milan, le formazioni, l'arbitro e i commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il *Milan* dopo il K.O. con la Juventus affronta, nel turno infrasettimanale di martedì 23, al Castellani L'Empoli di Sarri, che ha pareggiato in rimonta l'ultima gara al Manuzzi di Cesena (2-2 con gol di Tavano e Rugani), per riprendere il cammino positivo delle prime 2 giornate di campionato.
> 
> *Dove vedere Empoli-Milan ?*
> 
> ...



Da VINCERE, ora abbiamo 2-3 partite con squadrette.

Se dopo sei giornate ci ritroviamo con 15 punti mi starebbe bene.

E metti Van Ginkel e Buonaventura a centrocampo per dio basta con Sto Muntari e l'inutile Poli


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2014)

E' da vincere senza se e senza ma. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## aleslash (21 Settembre 2014)

Questi daranno pure l'anima in campo, altro che "la voglia" del Milan


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

La Juve non c'entra niente con noi, per questo non me la prendo nemmeno troppo dopo la sconfitta di questa sera.
Martedì però dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi e dobbiamo giocare a calcio.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2014)

Si ritorna subito in campo per i tre punti, da conquistare assolutamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2014)

Mi raccomando, catenaccio anche con l'Empoli.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando, catenaccio anche con l'Empoli.



Bisogna fare la gabbia sul giovane Tavano


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare la gabbia sul giovane Tavano



Si è essenziale, speriamo che il settore ospiti sia pieno perché abbiamo bisogno di entusiasmo per poter sprigionare la nostra cattiveria agonistica.


----------



## de sica (21 Settembre 2014)

Speriamo di giocare a calcio, senza usare stupidi contropiedi. Con la juve è mancata la voglia, innanzitutto


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2014)

testa alta e ripartire. 

sperando che non torni bonera titolare e sperando che i nuovi (torres, bonaventura e van ginkel) partano tutti dall'inizio. 

basta poli-muntari.


----------



## The P (21 Settembre 2014)

a sensazione, Torres dentro e 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il *Milan* dopo il K.O. con la Juventus affronta, nel turno infrasettimanale di martedì 23, al Castellani L'Empoli di Sarri, che ha pareggiato in rimonta l'ultima gara al Manuzzi di Cesena (2-2 con gol di Tavano e Rugani), per riprendere il cammino positivo delle prime 2 giornate di campionato.
> 
> *Dove vedere Empoli-Milan ?*
> 
> ...



oltre a vincere, spero che si riesca a vincere tranquillamente, questa squadra non ha mezze misure, o attacca o difende


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Settembre 2014)

L'Empoli ha dato parecchi problemi alla Roma,non sarà facile.
Spero di vedere un rivoluzione a centrocampo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

L'Empoli si è ammorbidito con il punticino strappato oggi al Cesena, adesso può tornare alla sconfitta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> a sensazione, Torres dentro e 4-2-3-1.



per forza, speriamo


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Settembre 2014)

Io non potrò vederla (la registro e spero di vedere una bella partita),ma spero di entrare in questo topic e leggere di una squadra che ci ha messo voglia e cattiveria per 90 minuti,perchè ad Empoli è importante vincere!


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2014)

l'empoli ha fatto sempre buone partite fino ad ora, rischiamo di sottovalutarli

e poi corrono come dei dannati


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> a sensazione, Torres dentro e 4-2-3-1.



Il modulo non so, ma a senzazione credo Torres, van Ginkel e Bonaventura possano partire pure da subito. Uno tra Honda ed El Shaarawy perde il posto martedi. E credo anche Poli in mediana.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Importantissimo vincere, e non ho dubbi che lo faremo.
Forza ragazzi, per fortuna si gioca subito!


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il modulo non so, ma a senzazione credo Torres, van Ginkel e Bonaventura possano partire pure da subito. Uno tra Honda ed El Shaarawy perde il posto martedi. E credo anche Poli in mediana.



Ma anche perchè si farà molto turnover, com'è giusto che sia contro un avversario che ti permette degli esperimenti.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Tra l'altro il Tasso ha detto che ci saranno novità in mediana, per cui molto probabile l'inserimento di van Ginkel.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Settembre 2014)

Voglio vedere il nostro centrocampo. Comunque mi sa che togliera Muntari solo per farlo rifiatare. Vediamo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2014)

E' la partita ideale per ripartire dopo un ko. Vincere per continuare ad avere fiducia!


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche perchè si farà molto turnover, com'è giusto che sia contro un avversario che ti permette degli esperimenti.



Molto turn over non credo proprio, Inzaghi non vuole staturare niente, per me non farà oltre 3 cambi. Anche perchè gli esperimenti non te li fa fare più nessuno ormai.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto turn over non credo proprio, Inzaghi non vuole staturare niente, per me non farà oltre 3 cambi. Anche perchè gli esperimenti non te li fa fare più nessuno ormai.



Per me 3 cambi sono turnover. Vedrai che giocherà anche Armero e Niang, magari non dall'inizio.


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me 3 cambi sono turnover. Vedrai che giocherà anche Armero e Niang, magari non dall'inizio.


Dubito che entrino quei due... Van Ginkel stava per entrare anche ieri e quindi molto probabilmente giocherà, spero dal primo minuto al posto di poli/muntari.. Davanti voglio il trio Bonaventura - torres - menez


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Dubito che entrino quei due... Van Ginkel stava per entrare anche ieri e quindi molto probabilmente giocherà, spero dal primo minuto al posto di poli/muntari.. Davanti voglio il trio Bonaventura - torres - menez



Io Menez l'ho visto giustamente molto stanoc nel secondo tempo. Onestamente non so se partitrà dall'inizio.


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io Menez l'ho visto giustamente molto stanoc nel secondo tempo. Onestamente non so se partitrà dall'inizio.


Secondo me due cambi là davanti li fa... Al momento penso che il ballottaggio per il posto da titolare sia tra honda e menez per fare l'esterno destro. Forse un turno di riposo lo concede al francese. Ora come ora mi sto convincendo sempre di più che elshaa sia un giocatore che può fare la differenza se parte dalla panchina... Entrando nel secondo tempo troverebbe le squadre più lunghe e potrebbe dar sfogo ancor di più alla sua velocità. Nel primo tempo mettere bonaventura che è meglio nello stretto e calcia bene anche da fuori... Poi è anche vero che tenere in panchina il nostro miglior talento non è delle migliori idee, però io la vedo così..


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Speriamo di giocare a calcio, senza usare stupidi contropiedi. Con la juve è mancata la voglia, innanzitutto



Col centrocampo di ieri non giochi nemmeno a calcio balilla.
Partita da giocare come a Parma ma con più accortezza, bisogna rodare una squadra che come si è visto ieri non si sta esprimendo al top a parte qualche folata offensiva del singolo.
Il materiale c'è, alcuni uomini ancora da inquadrare pure, vengano messi in atto perché da una squadra senza coppe mi aspetto che volino ogni weekend.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

E' lapalissiano che entrerà van Ginkel nei 3 in mezzo e forse anche Bonaventura.
Davanti per me il tridente è annunciato Menez, Torres ed Elsha.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2014)

non tollererò un'ulteriore presenza di muntari


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non tollererò un'ulteriore presenza di muntari



Amen.


----------



## Dexter (21 Settembre 2014)

Mi auguro:
Abbiati
Abate Rami Zapata De Sciglio
Van Ginkel De Jong Bonaventura
Menez Torres El Sharawy


----------



## Principe (21 Settembre 2014)

Questa è Gia una prova decisiva per inzaghi , pretendo Almeno Che non sbagli la formazione , se mette bonera titolare o se gioca Ancora con poli muntari a centrocampo è Gia da esonero.


----------



## Aron (21 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi auguro:
> Abbiati
> Abate Rami Zapata De Sciglio
> Van Ginkel De Jong Bonaventura
> Menez Torres El Sharawy



Van Ginkel e Torres sicuri. 
Elsha per me lo toglie, non è al meglio.
Dovrebbe togliere anche Honda, ma c'è un problema per i calci da fermo. A parte lui e Montolivo non abbiamo specialisti nelle punizioni e negli angoli (e ieri quando Honda è uscito si è visto. De Jong invece di buttare la palla in area aveva tirato una ciabattata). Gli unici altri che possono battere da fermo in modo decente sono Elsha e Van Ginkel, ma non sono specialisti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E' lapalissiano che entrerà van Ginkel nei 3 in mezzo e forse anche Bonaventura.
> Davanti per me il tridente è annunciato Menez, Torres ed Elsha.



Mah, speriamo.


A sto punto è davvero doveroso mettere qualcuno di tecnico a centrocampo, non solo per attaccare ma anche per rilanciare meglio i contropiedi quando giochiamo contro squadre più forti.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Settembre 2014)

speriamo di scendere in campo con un altro attegiamento... e soprattutto di non rivedere Muntari titolare!! El Shaarawy é uscito un po zoppicando mi sembra...non so se giocherà..


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, speriamo.
> 
> 
> A sto punto è davvero doveroso mettere qualcuno di tecnico a centrocampo, non solo per attaccare ma anche per rilanciare meglio i contropiedi quando giochiamo contro squadre più forti.



L'unico in grado di avere quel ruolo è van Ginkel, quindi Dumba si, penso proprio che entrerà lui tra i 3.
Anche perchè non possiamo continuare dare a Nigel compiti che non gli spettano.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questa è Gia una prova decisiva per inzaghi , pretendo Almeno Che non sbagli la formazione , se mette bonera titolare o se gioca Ancora con poli muntari a centrocampo è Gia da esonero.



Boh, mi chiedo come si possa ragionare in questo modo. Spero che la tua sia una voluta esagerazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> L'unico in grado di avere quel ruolo è van Ginkel, quindi Dumba si, penso proprio che entrerà lui tra i 3.
> Anche perchè non possiamo continuare dare a Nigel compiti che non gli spettano.



Potrebbe farlo anche Bonaventura, che conosce già il campionato


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Boh, mi chiedo come si possa ragionare in questo modo. Spero che la tua sia una voluta esagerazione.



È una provocazione ma continuare a mettere 3 falegnami a metà campo o bonera significa capire poco di calcio .


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe farlo anche Bonaventura, che conosce già il campionato



Diciamo che Bonaventura ha già più le caratteristiche di un attaccante esterno. van Ginkel è uno che la palla la sa trattare e credo che quindi i compiti di impostazione o di lanciare il contropiede verrà data a lui. Anche se Jack secondo me può essere un ottima mezzala.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> È una provocazione ma continuare a mettere 3 falegnami a metà campo o bonera significa capire poco di calcio .



Ha tenuto la stessa ossatura delle prime due partite che ti han portato 6 punti.
La scelta ipotetica di buttare nella mischia i due nuovi nella partita dopo la Juventus non era poi così sbagliata.


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> È una provocazione ma continuare a mettere 3 falegnami a metà campo o bonera significa capire poco di calcio .



Vedrai che fra non molto il volto della squadra sarà decisamente diverso.
Una volta i giocatori li avevamo già comprati a luglio e potevamo schierarli dalla prima giornata. Comprandoli a fine mercato non li puoi mettere subito e devi preparare il loro inserimento.


----------



## colcuoresivince (22 Settembre 2014)

bonaventura al posto di poli e torres al posto di elshaarawy


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Settembre 2014)

Comunque questa è una partita già fondamentale. Contro le piccole bisogna vincere.


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Settembre 2014)

io metterei bonera per de sciglio che non si regge in piedi.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io metterei bonera per de sciglio che non si regge in piedi.



Bonera è ancor più allucinante. A questo punto proprio per cambiare metterei Armero.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Settembre 2014)

*Per Tuttosport in difesa rientra Bonera, farà coppia con Zapata. van Ginkel e Torres in campo dal primo minuto*

Ma cos'ha sbagliato Ramì contro la Juve??? vorrei proprio saperlo!! la pazienza fa presto a finire se si da ancora credito a giocatori come bonera


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

L'Empoli è una squadra giovane che corre. Spero che Inzaghi abbia la decenza di lasciare fuori ALMENO uno tra Muntari e Poli.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Per Tuttosport in difesa rientra Bonera, farà coppia con Zapata. van Ginkel e Torres in campo dal primo minuto*
> 
> Ma cos'ha sbagliato Ramì contro la Juve??? vorrei proprio saperlo!! la pazienza fa presto a finire se si da ancora credito a giocatori come bonera




Ancora?? Ma cosa deve fare Bonera per non giocare?? 12 autogol in una partita??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Settembre 2014)

Ripeto. Bonera e la mafia del calcio. Non e normale che un giocatore talmente scarso possa essere ancora al Milan e adirittura giocare pratticamente da titolare.


----------



## colcuoresivince (22 Settembre 2014)

con bonera titolare al massimo pareggiamo, poi teniamo ramì in panchina ottimo


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ripeto. Bonera e la mafia del calcio. Non e normale che un giocatore talmente scarso possa essere ancora al Milan e adirittura giocare pratticamente da titolare.



Eheh, stesso procuratore di Inzaghi, il mitico Tullio Tinti. E pure di Pazzini. Ha una scuderia di asini niente male


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

Per me Bonera non gioca.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> bonaventura al posto di poli e torres al posto di elshaarawy



Inzaghi ha già detto che inizialmente non usera Bonaventura a centrocampo, secondo me inutile speralro...prefersice gente come muntari...


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Per Tuttosport in difesa rientra Bonera, farà coppia con Zapata. van Ginkel e Torres in campo dal primo minuto*
> 
> Ma cos'ha sbagliato Ramì contro la Juve??? vorrei proprio saperlo!! la pazienza fa presto a finire se si da ancora credito a giocatori come bonera



non ci voglio credere dai, é da imbecili mettere Bonera al posto di Rami! posso tollerare tanta cose, ma certe scelte non c'é l'ha faccio proprio, insistere con Bonera e Muntari é da suicidio!!


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha già detto che inizialmente non usera Bonaventura a centrocampo, secondo me inutile speralro...prefersice gente come muntari...



Non c'è la controprova, ma con la Juve avremmo quasi sicuramente perso comunque anche schierando Van Ginkel e Bonaventura a centrocampo. Ha risparmiato di esporli al pubblico ludibrio e confesso che al suo posto avrei fatto la stessa cosa. L'unica variante che avrei fatto sarebbe stato retrocedere Honda a centrocampo, ma giovani come Bonaventura e Van Ginkel rischiavi di bruciarli e intimorirli contro la Juve. 

La squadra è ancora in costruzione, fra non molto Muntari e Poli finiranno in panchina per giocare solo occasionalmente.


Su Bonera, ma davvero si vuole a credere a una previsione di Tuttosport?


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

Ho comunque sensazioni molto positive contro l'Empoli. Vediamo.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho comunque sensazioni molto positive contro l'Empoli. Vediamo.



ci mancherebbe ! non possiamo aver paura del empoli! con tutto rispetto per l'empoli siamo nettamente superiori a loro...


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non c'è la controprova, ma con la Juve avremmo quasi sicuramente perso comunque anche schierando Van Ginkel e Bonaventura a centrocampo. Ha risparmiato di esporli al pubblico ludibrio e confesso che al suo posto avrei fatto la stessa cosa. L'unica variante che avrei fatto sarebbe stato retrocedere Honda a centrocampo, ma giovani come Bonaventura e Van Ginkel rischiavi di bruciarli e intimorirli contro la Juve.
> 
> La squadra è ancora in costruzione, fra non molto Muntari e Poli finiranno in panchina per giocare solo occasionalmente.
> 
> ...



oddio va bene non bruciare un giovane giocatore con zero esperienza, ma Van Ginkel ha già cmq fatto vedere buone cose con il Chelsea, farlo giocare metà tempo contro la juve non sarebbe mica stato un suicidio. Secondo me con l'inserimento di Van Ginkel e Bonaventura, forse non avremo vinto ma di sicuro avremo giocato un po meglio, davanti non hanno avuto un pallone giocabile... e Muntari é stato dannosissimo! spero proprio che Poli e Muntari non vengano piu titolarizzati! é un insulto al calcio!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

*Probabili formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*



Comincerei ad arrabbiarmi, non si può riconfermare il centrocampo così com'è.


----------



## colcuoresivince (22 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non ci voglio credere dai, é da imbecili mettere Bonera al posto di Rami! posso tollerare tanta cose, ma certe scelte non c'é l'ha faccio proprio, insistere con Bonera e Muntari é da suicidio!!



condivido il tuo pensiero ma per favore "non C'è L'HA faccio" non si può leggere


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*



Ancora Poli e Muntari?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*



La Gazzetta ha semplicemente messo Torres al posto di uno dei tre, ma giustamente non ne sa nulla, come nessuno. Oggi, dopo la rifinitura, sapremo più o meno chi giocherà. Io credo che la formazione titolare sarà questa:

Abbiati

Abate Rami Zapata De Sciglio

Van Ginkel de Jong Muntari

Honda Torres Bonaventura


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta ha semplicemente messo Torres al posto di uno dei tre, ma giustamente non ne sa nulla, come nessuno. Oggi, dopo la rifinitura, sapremo più o meno chi giocherà. Io credo che la formazione titolare sarà questa:
> 
> Abbiati
> 
> ...


Menez fuori??? Non credo.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Menez fuori??? Non credo.



Pare abbia un affaticamento muscolare. Se sta bene gioca chiaramente.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo Sky, in difesa dovrebbe rientrare Bonera. A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Van Ginkel ed in attacco Bonaventura.*


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, in difesa dovrebbe rientrare Bonera. .*



ahhahahahhaahhahhaah

Non è possibile... sparatemi


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, in difesa dovrebbe rientrare Bonera. A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Van Ginkel ed in attacco Bonaventura.*



Ma Inzaghi ci è o ci fa?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, in difesa dovrebbe rientrare Bonera. A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Van Ginkel ed in attacco Bonaventura.*



*Secondo la GdS Van Ginkel dovrebbe esordire al posto di Muntari o Poli.*


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2014)

*La probabile formazione secondo Sky

Abbiati
Abate
Bonera
Zapata
De Sciglio
Poli
De Jong
Van Ginkel
Bonaventura
Torres
Honda*


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Bonny


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Ma perchè Bonera??? Ma come si fa....


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



E' inutile, Ramì l'ha proprio fatto fuori. Altro che forma e forma...


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> condivido il tuo pensiero ma per favore "non C'è L'HA faccio" non si può leggere



grazie per la correzione! sono di lingua madre francese per quello che ogni tanto faccio errori assurdi!


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Nooo, non se ne può più di sto raccomandato ragazzi. Rami e zapata hanno giocato una buona partita contro la juve perchè rimettere questo scarsone


----------



## 666psycho (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, in difesa dovrebbe rientrare Bonera. A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Van Ginkel ed in attacco Bonaventura.*



io mi chiedo perché?? ma perché???? non riesco a capire...cos'ha Bonera in più di Rami?? se così fosse sarei proprio curioso di sapere le motivazioni di inzaghi... sperando che un giornalista glielo chieda! cmq speriamo che si rompa in fretta come ogni anno...


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2014)

Questa storia di Bonera è tristissima. E' palese che giochi solo perchè è amico dell'allenatore. E' il difensore più scarso della rosa e dell'intero campionato.

Se avesse giocato contro i gobbi no so davvero come sarebbe finita..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Settembre 2014)

Bonera: un disastro contro il Parma 
Rami: Solido contro la Juve

Come si fa a continuare con Bonera? Il piu scarso tra tutti i nostri centrali. Non c'e spiegazione tecnica, solo il fatto che sembrano amici.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, in difesa dovrebbe rientrare Bonera. A centrocampo potrebbe giocare Van Ginkel ed in attacco Bonaventura.*





Admin ha scritto:


> Questa storia di Bonera è tristissima. E' palese che giochi solo perchè è amico dell'allenatore. E' il difensore più scarso della rosa e dell'intero campionato.
> 
> Se avesse giocato contro i gobbi no so davvero come sarebbe finita..



Certo una volta che Alex abbia recuperato dall'edema, vorrei sapere con quale coraggio Inzaghi possa tenere in panca due tra Alex, Rami e l'ottimo Zapata d'inizio stagione. Con quale scusa poi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



No va beh Inzaghi si merita di perdere la partita grazie a Bonera sta volta non ci credo dai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Settembre 2014)

E palese che si tratta di un raccomandato. Che bel segnale all spogliatoio. La scarsita di Bonera e sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Rovinare una formazione che tutti volevano, mettendo Bonera. Inzaghi, ma che ti piglia??


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2014)

Eh ma noi c'abbiamo Entusiasmo. Moscio moscio sto Inzaghi.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2014)

E poi ancora Poli...


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2014)

Sinceramente non capisco nemmeno io questa scelta di Bonera, davvero


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo una volta che Alex abbia recuperato dall'edema, vorrei sapere con quale coraggio Inzaghi possa tenere in panca uno tra Alex, Rami e l'ottimo Zapata d'inizio stagione. Con quale scusa poi....



Se gioca Bonera ne tiene in panca due fra i suddetti.
Un'immagine che potrebbe essere paragonabile al vedere Bonera titolare martedì è quella di entrare in Chiesa, incappucciati, andare dritti dal parroco, togliersi il cappuccio e snocciolare una sequela di cinque minuti di moccoli uno dietro l'altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se gioca Bonera ne tiene in panca due fra i suddetti.
> Un'immagine che potrebbe essere paragonabile al vedere Bonera titolare martedì è quella di entrare in Chiesa, incappucciati, andare dritti dal parroco, togliersi il cappuccio e snocciolare una sequela di cinque minuti di moccoli uno dietro l'altro.



Ovvio


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



Mi piacerebbe vedere un centrocampo van ginkel de jong jack, ma forse è troppo presto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Settembre 2014)

Se Menez non sara disponibile, Bonaventura sulla panchina(o El Sha) va bene, cosi che abbiamo qualcuno che puo subentrare in attaco(non contando Niang e Mastour il quale e la per fare tribuna, progetto giovani). Cosi purtroppo uno tra Muntari e Poli dovra giocare per forza.
Pero la scelta di Bonera e disgustosa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2014)

La difesa sabato è stata una delle poche cose che mi è piaciuta (a parte De Sciglio che era il lato debole) e cosa fa? Mette Bonera

Incredibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2014)

*Sarà Calvarese l'arbitro di Empoli-Milan.*


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



tralasciando l'imbarazzo di bonera, non capisco l'esclusione di elsha, io metterei jack a centrocampo al posto di van ginkel (se proprio poli deve giocare... e a quanto pare gode della stessa intoccabilità di bonera) e il faraone lì davanti che si deve rifare dopo la partita contro la rube


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco nemmeno io questa scelta di Bonera, davvero



No aspetta mi hai sempre detto che se un allenatore sceglie un giocatore ha ragione lui , lui guarda gli allenamenti, noi non possiamo sapere ecc . Sarà mica che quando dicevo che gli allenatori hanno dei feticismi incomprensibili per giocatori mediocri o amicizie avessi ragione io ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Io penso che alla fine metta Rami.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> tralasciando l'imbarazzo di bonera, non capisco l'esclusione di elsha, io metterei jack a centrocampo al posto di van ginkel (se proprio poli deve giocare... e a quanto pare gode della stessa intoccabilità di bonera) e il faraone lì davanti che si deve rifare dopo la partita contro la rube



Anche io però considera che Sabato è uscito coi crampi.


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

Ragioniamo un attimo.
*Se Inzaghi aveva in mente di giocare regolarmente con Bonera titolare, non avrebbe mai approvato l'acquisto di Rami.* Cosa se ne faceva? Giocavano Alex e Bonera con Zapata come prima riserva.
Detto questo, Inzaghi a differenza di Prandelli ha un codice etico vero, e molto severo. 
Aveva approvato l'acquisto di Rami, ma era pronto a silurarlo alla fine di agosto quando ha visto che la sua condotta a Milanello e fuori dal campo non era migliorata.
A Parma avrebbe giocato Zapata se fosse rientrato in tempi brevi dall'impegno con la Nazionale colombiana, ma se contro l'Empoli lascia ancor fuori Rami per far giocare Bonera, l'unica ragione sarebbe disciplinare. 
Non entro nel merito se sia giusto o sbagliato questo modo di fare di Inzaghi, ma lui è così. E' capace di far fuori chiunque, anche Elsha o Menez se necessario (per dirne due che in passato hanno avuto stili di vita e comportamentali poco adeguati).
Rami giocherà se negli ultimi giorni si è comportato bene. Se non gioca, vuol dire che deve correggersi.

Io comunque penso che Rami giocherà e che Bonera starà in panchina.


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...



No,dai,di nuovo Bonera non è possibile!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2014)

*I convocati del Milan: c'è Menez*

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Agazzi, Gori (n.66),

DIFENSORI: Abate, Albertazzi, Armero, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Zaccardo, Zapata, 

CENTROCAMPISTI: De Jong, Muntari, Poli, Van Ginkel,

ATTACCANTI: Bonaventura, El Shaarawy, Honda, Menez, Niang, Pazzini, Torres.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo Sky
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate
> ...


Dio, perdonami se ti chiamerò in causa spesso anche domani sera.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: c'è Menez*
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Agazzi, Gori (n.66),
> 
> ...



ma Alex per quanto ne avrà ? 
e il bidonazzo essien si è di nuovo rotto ? 

bonera.......brrrrrr  sarà mica di nuovo titolare ?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma Alex per quanto ne avrà ?
> e il bidonazzo essien si è di nuovo rotto ?
> 
> bonera.......brrrrrr  sarà mica di nuovo titolare ?



La mia ipotesi è che rientri col Chievo Verona.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo un attimo.
> *Se Inzaghi aveva in mente di giocare regolarmente con Bonera titolare, non avrebbe mai approvato l'acquisto di Rami.* Cosa se ne faceva? Giocavano Alex e Bonera con Zapata come prima riserva.
> Detto questo, Inzaghi a differenza di Prandelli ha un codice etico vero, e molto severo.
> Aveva approvato l'acquisto di Rami, ma era pronto a silurarlo alla fine di agosto quando ha visto che la sua condotta a Milanello e fuori dal campo non era migliorata.
> ...


A me Rami sinceramente sembra un professionista corretto. 
La vendita degli ultimi giorni era giustificata dal fatto che al Milan serviva cash per poter piazzare un altro acquisto (poi è stato venduto Cristante, infatti). Se Rami non gioca è perchè Bonera è amico di Inzaghi, oltre ad avere lo stesso procuratore.

Dispiace veramente far passare un ragazzo come Rami (non dimentichiamoci cosa ha passato quest'estate per poter venire da noi) per delinquente, solo perchè Inzaghi ha i suoi feticci.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A me Rami sinceramente sembra un professionista corretto.
> La vendita degli ultimi giorni era giustificata dal fatto che al Milan serviva cash per poter piazzare un altro acquisto (poi è stato venduto Cristante, infatti). Se Rami non gioca è perchè Bonera è amico di Inzaghi, oltre ad avere lo stesso procuratore.
> 
> Dispiace veramente far passare un ragazzo come Rami (non dimentichiamoci cosa ha passato quest'estate per poter venire da noi) per delinquente, solo perchè Inzaghi ha i suoi feticci.



Esattamente .


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo sportmediaset queste sono le probabili formazioni di Empoli e Milan:*

Empoli (4-3-2-1): Sepe; Hysaj, Rugani, Barba, Mario Rui; Croce, Valdifiori, Vecino; Verdi; Zielinski, Tavano.


Milan (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Van Ginkel; Honda, Torres, Bonaventura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma Alex per quanto ne avrà ?
> e il bidonazzo essien si è di nuovo rotto ?
> 
> bonera.......brrrrrr  sarà mica di nuovo titolare ?



Non si sa la scorsa settimana dicevano che doveva effettuare altri esami ma non ci sono stati, Essien ha avuto problemi prima della Juventus ma poi era in panchina boh, a quanto pare si Bonera di nuovo titolare  io mi auguro che metta Bonera solo per fare un po di turnover e che domenica giochino Rami e Zapata.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non si sa la scorsa settimana dicevano che doveva effettuare altri esami ma non ci sono stati, Essien ha avuto problemi prima della Juventus ma poi era in panchina boh, a quanto pare si Bonera di nuovo titolare  io mi auguro che metta Bonera solo per fare un po di turnover e che domenica giochino Rami e Zapata.



Rami ha bisogno di giocare altro che turnover considera bonera titolare , una cosa veramente triste e poco professionale .


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

*Sono 9 i precedenti in Toscana tra Empoli e Milano: 5 le vittorie rossonere e 4 i pareggi (l'Empoli non ha mai battuto il Milan in casa). L'ultima sfida è terminata 1-3 grazie alle reti di Pato, Ambrosini e Kakà per il Milan e Buscè per la formazione azzurra.*

*Ecco il video dell'ultimo precedente:*


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A me Rami sinceramente sembra un professionista corretto.
> La vendita degli ultimi giorni era giustificata dal fatto che al Milan serviva cash per poter piazzare un altro acquisto (poi è stato venduto Cristante, infatti). Se Rami non gioca è perchè Bonera è amico di Inzaghi, oltre ad avere lo stesso procuratore.
> 
> Dispiace veramente far passare un ragazzo come Rami (non dimentichiamoci cosa ha passato quest'estate per poter venire da noi) per delinquente, solo perchè Inzaghi ha i suoi feticci.



Non c'entrano le amicizie, nè il procuratore (i procuratori in passato hanno inciso nella campagna acquisti, ma non su chi deve giocare. Sarebbe assurdo).

Rami vuole bene al Milan e questo è apprezzabilissimo. Non si discute neanche il suo valore come giocatore. Comunque, già a Valencia si era contraddistinto per una condotta fuori dal campo tutt'altro che esemplare, e a Milanello non è un mistero che il giocatore si era abituato in un certo modo al periodo senza regole di Seedorf, che Inzaghi non tollera.
Poi Rami potrebbe ugualmente essere capace di offrire un rendimento più che accettabile pur eccedendo fuori dal campo, ma il problema è che se ne tolleri uno solo perchè gioca bene, allora anche gli altri si sentirebbero autorizzati a seguire il cattivo esempio, soprattutto i più giovani. 
Inzaghi l'ha detto che prima vengono gli uomini e poi i giocatori.
Non so se negli ultimi giorni Rami si è messo in regola, ma nel caso non l'abbia fatto gli darebbero comunque un tempo limite, oltre il quale finirebbe per essere sicuro partente a gennaio. 
Io spero che si adegui (nel caso non l'abbia già fatto) perchè comunque è una brava persona e un ottimo giocatore. Non è un bad boy alla Balotelli o alla Cassano, sotto il punto di vista comportamentale è più simile allo stile di vita allegro di Ronaldinho.


----------



## Aron (22 Settembre 2014)

Intanto, in conferenza, Inzaghi dice pubblicamente che quando la squadra sarà più consolidata si potrà provare l'attacco a quattro e conferma che ci sarà turn-over.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, in difesa dovrebbe rientrare Bonera.*



Io divento matto, sul serio.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non c'entrano le amicizie, nè il procuratore (i procuratori in passato hanno inciso nella campagna acquisti, ma non su chi deve giocare. Sarebbe assurdo).
> 
> Rami vuole bene al Milan e questo è apprezzabilissimo. Non si discute neanche il suo valore come giocatore. Comunque, già a Valencia si era contraddistinto per una condotta fuori dal campo tutt'altro che esemplare, e a Milanello non è un mistero che il giocatore si era abituato in un certo modo al periodo senza regole di Seedorf, che Inzaghi non tollera.



Scusami, non è un mistero perchè? Perchè l'ha detto Suma quando cercavano disperatamente di cederlo al Monaco? E gli credi? Mah. Io sono dell'idea che non si possa sapere nulla, soprattutto da questa società, che mette in giro voci ad arte alla bisogna attraverso i suoi megafoni. Quindi se gioca Bonera e non Rami, io giustamente mi scandalizzo.


----------



## aleslash (22 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Scusami, non è un mistero perchè? Perchè l'ha detto Suma quando cercavano disperatamente di cederlo al Monaco? E gli credi? Mah. Io sono dell'idea che non si possa sapere nulla, soprattutto da questa società, che mette in giro voci ad arte alla bisogna attraverso i suoi megafoni. Quindi se gioca Bonera e non Rami, io giustamente mi scandalizzo.



Quoto e inoltre aggiungo, OK le scelte dell'allenatore non sono dettate dallo stesso procuratore,poi gioca poli,poi gioca Bonera,poi gioca Pazzini,poi gioca montolivo
Stesso procuratore, tutti in campo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Quoto e inoltre aggiungo, OK le scelte dell'allenatore non sono dettate dallo stesso procuratore,poi gioca poli,poi gioca Bonera,poi gioca Pazzini,poi gioca montolivo
> Stesso procuratore, tutti in campo



Mi pare che Poli abbia un altro procuratore.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi pare che Poli abbia un altro procuratore.



Poli e Montolivo hanno Branchini, mentre Bonera e Pazzini hanno Tullio Tinti.


----------



## aleslash (22 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Poli e Montolivo hanno Branchini, mentre Bonera e Pazzini hanno Tullio Tinti.


Io so che fanno parte della stessa cerchia
Ma vabbe siamo off topic


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset queste sono le probabili formazioni di Empoli e Milan:*
> 
> Empoli (4-3-2-1): Sepe; Hysaj, Rugani, Barba, Mario Rui; Croce, Valdifiori, Vecino; Verdi; Zielinski, Tavano.
> 
> ...





Ma ci sono davvero concrete possibilità di vedere bonera titolare??
Lo vedo meglio come terzino destro che centrale...il che è tutto dire...


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset queste sono le probabili formazioni di Empoli e Milan:*
> 
> Empoli (4-3-2-1): Sepe; Hysaj, Rugani, Barba, Mario Rui; Croce, Valdifiori, Vecino; Verdi; Zielinski, Tavano.
> 
> ...



Per la cronaca anche Sky e Fantagazzetta riportano gli stessi 11 per il Milan.
Credo che alla fine scenderanno in campo questi, si tiene il Faraone pronto per il Cesena (non mi è sembrato prontissimo per la Juve). Io personalmente terrei fuori Poli, però tra giugno e luglio non è che ci sia tutta questa differenza.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Settembre 2014)

Qualche statistica da whoscored (che ovviamente non è la bibbia, ma se sbaglia, non lo fa di molto ), sull'Empoli dopo 3 giornate di campionato. 

Su 18 giocatori utilizzati da mister Sarri in questi primi 270 minuti, 13 sono sotto i 25 anni.

Empoli primo per numero di “duelli aerei vinti”, 

Empoli 9° per percentuale di possesso palla

Empoli 6° per conclusioni provate

Empoli 20esimo, quindi ultimo per media di passaggi lungi realizzati 

Empoli 4° per media di passaggi corti realizzati 

Empoli 20esimo, quindi ultimo (preceduto dal Milan) per media falli commessi


----------



## Titinho (22 Settembre 2014)

Ciao ragazzi, possono spiegare perché non Bonera Mexes e Rami? Bonera, eterno sostituendo il poco che gioca è patetico. Felice di non vedere un altro povero Muntari e aspettare di vedere cosa dà Van Ginkel.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Empoli primo per numero di “duelli aerei vinti”,
> 
> Empoli 6° per conclusioni provate


Quindi:

Gol su calcio piazzato

Tiro da fuori di Verdi e Abbiati che prende gol perchè si distende su se stesso a 2 all'ora


----------



## walter 22 (22 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo sportmediaset queste sono le probabili formazioni di Empoli e Milan:*
> 
> Empoli (4-3-2-1): Sepe; Hysaj, Rugani, Barba, Mario Rui; Croce, Valdifiori, Vecino; Verdi; Zielinski, Tavano.
> 
> ...



Perchè perchè perchè Bonera. Cosa abbiamo mai fatto di male per meritarci questo qua?


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Per Tuttosport in difesa rientra Bonera, farà coppia con Zapata. van Ginkel e Torres in campo dal primo minuto*
> 
> Ma cos'ha sbagliato Ramì contro la Juve??? vorrei proprio saperlo!! la pazienza fa presto a finire se si da ancora credito a giocatori come bonera



Tutto ha sbagliato o quasi.
Fatto sta che pure un comodino è meglio di Bonera.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Titinho ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, possono spiegare perché non Bonera Mexes e Rami? Bonera, eterno sostituendo il poco che gioca è patetico. Felice di non vedere un altro povero Muntari e aspettare di vedere cosa dà Van Ginkel.



Mexes è praticamente fuori rosa. Rami con la Juve malissimo ma come già detto meglio anche un comodino rispetto a Bonera.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Mexes è praticamente fuori rosa. Rami con la Juve malissimo ma come già detto meglio anche un comodino rispetto a Bonera.



Rami ha giocato bene con la Juve.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Rami ha giocato bene con la Juve.



Opinioni, magari abbiamo una lettura della partita leggermente diversa.


----------



## aleslash (22 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Rami ha giocato bene con la Juve.


.


----------



## davoreb (22 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Opinioni, magari abbiamo una lettura della partita leggermente diversa.



anche x me ha giocato benissimo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (22 Settembre 2014)

sono entrato solo per scrivere BONERA MALEDETTO, solo una giornata gli hanno dato? Mai che quando sono queste pippe a essere squalificate il giudice usi la mano pesante, eh. Solo coi giocatori forti.

vuole restare al centro della difesa? Ci restasse. Ma ci restasse per davvero, magari congelato.


----------



## Dexter (22 Settembre 2014)

State a vedere che tengono Rami in panca perché ha rifiutato il Monaco.


----------



## Lorenzo (22 Settembre 2014)

Ora la Gazza mette titolare la coppia Rami-Zapata. Speriamo sia veramente questa la coppia centrale...


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2014)

La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel


----------



## aleslash (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel


Ancora sto poli


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: Torres titolare insieme a Honda, bisogna capire chi andrà in panchina tra El Shaarawy e Menez. Il primo non è al massimo della forma, il secondo ha un problema all'adduttore. Possibile però anche la carta Bonaventura.
Probabile titolare anche Van Ginkel: l'olandese si era scaldato per tutto il secondo tempo contro la Juve fino all'ingresso di Pazzini, Inzaghi lo vorrebbe in campo in modo che Torres possa sfruttare qualche sua giocata.*


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel


Quindi niente Bonera... era ora! Comunque sono contento per Torres, Bonaventura e soprattutto Van Ginkel. Ho la sensazione che il giovane olandese possa diventare titolare fisso nel giro di poche partite....


----------



## medjai (22 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ancora sto poli



Si, ma non Bonera ! Non va male haha chi preferisci per Poli? Perche io non vedo chi mettere nel suo posto (Niente Essien o Muntari)


----------



## pennyhill (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel



Mi piace molto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel


Lo dicevo io che Bonera alla fine non giocherà. E sarà così.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



notare al minuto 2:27 come bonera faccia DANNI da tempo immemore eppure sia sempre lì, con la minaccia di giocare titolare anche domani.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel





aleslash ha scritto:


> Ancora sto poli



Vabbè se non mette Poli, c'è Muntari. Raga non lamentiamoci sempre.


----------



## aleslash (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè se non mette Poli, c'è Muntari. Raga non lamentiamoci sempre.



Ma magari lo mettesse muntari, magari


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel





aleslash ha scritto:


> Ma magari lo mettesse muntari, magari



Così non ti lamenti ma lo fa qualcun'altro. Come si casca, si casca male....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> notare al minuto 2:27 come bonera faccia DANNI da tempo immemore eppure sia sempre lì, con la minaccia di giocare titolare anche domani.



c'è anche un palo di Marchisio identico a quello di domenica


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Alla fine Bonera probabilmente non giocherà, per fortuna.

Pippo


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Settembre 2014)

giocare in attacco senza contemporaneamente menez ed el shaarawy mi convince poco.se si reggono in piedi farei una staffetta tra loro 2.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> notare al minuto 2:27 come bonera faccia DANNI da tempo immemore eppure sia sempre lì, con la minaccia di giocare titolare anche domani.


Chi se la scorda quella partita. Soffrimmo neanche stessimo affrontando l'inter di allora. E all'andata vinsero in quella stagione.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione secondo Milan Channel


Non mi dispiace affatto, anzi.
Curioso di vedere all'opera Van Ginkel.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Sono 9 i precedenti in Toscana tra Empoli e Milano: 5 le vittorie rossonere e 4 i pareggi (l'Empoli non ha mai battuto il Milan in casa). L'ultima sfida è terminata 1-3 grazie alle reti di Pato, Ambrosini e Kakà per il Milan e Buscè per la formazione azzurra.*
> 
> *Ecco il video dell'ultimo precedente:*



L'Empoli con Antonini, Abate, Giovinco e Marchisio


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

*Le formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*



Menez sta bene?
Io non lo rischierei, farei giocare Jack. In avanti abbiamo molte soluzioni a disposizione e potenzialmente nessuno dovrebbe essere indispensabile (anche se il Menez di queste prime partite lo è eccome).


----------



## DOOOOD (23 Settembre 2014)

l'empoli non è una brutta squadra, ha meno punti di quanti ne avrebbe meritati, quindi non sarà propriamente una passeggiata...ma vedo comunque il milan favorito, soprattutto per l'esperienza.

poi scrivete che ne pensate di Rugani


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> poi scrivete che ne pensate di Rugani



Rugani sembra essere l'unico centrale italiano tra i giovani degno di nota. A me piace molto.
Non carichiamolo di troppe aspettative però, visto che qui in Italia siamo maestri nell'esaltare i giovani e considerarli fenomeni dopo 5 prestazioni discrete/buone per poi scaricarli e considerarli scarsi dopo la prima stagione stora (che tutti possono avere).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*


A me questa formazione, tranne Poli, non dispiace.
A sto punto perchè non mettere direttamente Bonaventura al posto di Poli?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me questa formazione, tranne Poli, non dispiace.
> A sto punto perchè non mettere direttamente Bonaventura al posto di Poli?



Io lo metterei anche al posto di Honda volendo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> l'empoli non è una brutta squadra, ha meno punti di quanti ne avrebbe meritati, quindi non sarà propriamente una passeggiata...ma vedo comunque il milan favorito, soprattutto per l'esperienza.
> 
> poi scrivete che ne pensate di Rugani



E meno male che siamo favoriti, pensavo diversamente....

Rugani è molto promettente.


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Settembre 2014)

tuttosport in attacco da il trio menez-torres-bonaventura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me questa formazione, tranne Poli, non dispiace.
> A sto punto perchè non mettere direttamente Bonaventura al posto di Poli?



Esatto , via quel cesso di Poli e dentro Jack a centrocampo... in attacco al posto di Honda ( anche se sta facendo benissimo ) elsha e per me è la miglior formazione possibile .


----------



## aklos (23 Settembre 2014)

io vivo nel terrore che alle 20.30 compaia un nome nuovo lì in difesa...BONERA


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

aklos ha scritto:


> io vivo nel terrore che alle 20.30 compaia un nome nuovo lì in difesa...BONERA



tuttosport continua a dare lui titolare. Nel caso prendo la macchina e vado a empoli prima della fine con un fucile di precisione


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , via quel cesso di Poli e dentro Jack a centrocampo... in attacco al posto di Honda ( anche se sta facendo benissimo ) elsha e per me è la miglior formazione possibile .




Inzaghi in questo momento non è convintissimo di schierare Bonaventura mezz'ala, lo vede più da sfruttare quando si passerà al 4-2-3-1. Poi magari potrebbe decidere di buttare Bonaventura a centrocampo già contro l'Empoli, ma non lo farebbe con convinzione, sarebbe più un test.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Settembre 2014)

Sky dice che gioca Bonera, la Gazzetta cartacea dice che Rami è in leggero vantaggio. Deve giocare Rami dai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma perchè dobbiamo sempre farci del male da soli? Bonera è una sciagura, non dovrebbe neanche stare in panchina.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura non è ancora pronto per giocare a fianco di De Jong o chi altro perché il suo ruolo non è quello, è decisamente più offensivo come si è visto al debutto, ci vorrà del tempo perché si inserisca in quel contesto ma poi sono convinto che ruberà il posto a Poli o Muntari.

Riguardo Rami, sono certo che sia solo questione di tempo per vederlo titolare fisso in mezzo alla difesa. Inzaghi non è pazzo, sta solo aspettando che raggiunga uno stato di forma ottimale.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*



A me la formazione piace.
Non capisco la scelta di inserire van ginkel a tutti i costi per "provarlo", a questo punto perchè non mettere armero? 
Pagheremo la sciagurata idea di aver venduto cristante.


----------



## Lorenzo (23 Settembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> A me la formazione piace.
> Non capisco la scelta di inserire van ginkel a tutti i costi per "provarlo", a questo punto perchè non mettere armero?



Da questo commento si evince che tu non hai la minima idea di che giocatore sia Van Ginkel e di che giocatore sia Armero.


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Settembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> A me la formazione piace.
> Non capisco la scelta di inserire van ginkel a tutti i costi per "provarlo", a questo punto perchè non mettere armero?
> Pagheremo la sciagurata idea di aver venduto cristante.



perchè van ginkel è più adatto a giocare nei 3 di centrocampo.


----------



## Tom! (23 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto Empoli-Roma, partita in cui la Roma è stata messa sotto e ha subito il gioco della squadra di casa.
Peccato che, a quanto ho visto, abbia l'attacco più scarso della serie A.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> perchè van ginkel è più adatto a giocare nei 3 di centrocampo.



Van ginkel non l'ho mai visto giocare esterno. Pure al vitesse giocava centrale, e allora era un pochino lento per i miei gusti. 
Logico che la frase su armero è una provocazione ma l'innesto di van ginkel "obbligato" mi sembra solo una improvvisazione messo in un ruolo che secondo me non è adatto. Sarò felice domani di fare il mea culpa.


----------



## medjai (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*



Non mi dispiace. Ma per carità, Bonera no.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze di Empoli-Milan secondo la GdS:*



contento di vedere finalmente anche gli altri "nuovi", è ora di sapere di che pasta sono fatti

io sinceramente contro la Juve, apparte Torres che poteva starci di lasciarlo in panca per Menez che infatti alla fine ha giocato bene, avrei azzardato qualcosa a centrocampo, tipo Bonaventura e Van Ginkel titolari, per provare a spiazzare Allegri..per me poteva essere una buona strategia e mi dispiace che Pippo non ci abbia pensato o non abbia avuto il coraggio di osare di più..


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me questa formazione, tranne Poli, non dispiace.
> A sto punto perchè non mettere direttamente Bonaventura al posto di Poli?



non lo conosco perfettamente, ad esser onesto.
FOrse perchè è un giocatore piu offensivo?


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2014)

ma sbaglio o Rami >>> Bonera?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> non lo conosco perfettamente, ad esser onesto.
> FOrse perchè è un giocatore piu offensivo?



Contro l'Empoli si può anche rischiare però.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Settembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> non lo conosco perfettamente, ad esser onesto.
> FOrse perchè è un giocatore piu offensivo?



Non penso che Seedorf e Pirlo quando sono stati adattati a centrocampo fossero molto più difensivi,
siamo il Milan non possiamo giocare con 3 zappatori a centrocampo
io resto della mia idea, de Jong è utile solo se gli si affiancano due mezzali in grado di creare gioco


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Settembre 2014)

centrocampo ideale: bonaventura de jong van ginkel, quando torna monto al posto di van


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non penso che Seedorf e Pirlo quando sono stati adattati a centrocampo fossero molto più difensivi,
> siamo il Milan non possiamo giocare con 3 zappatori a centrocampo
> io resto della mia idea, de Jong è utile solo se gli si affiancano due mezzali in grado di creare gioco


sfondi una porta aperta, fosse per me silurerei all'istante muntari e poli


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Settembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> A me la formazione piace.
> Non capisco la scelta di inserire van ginkel a tutti i costi per "provarlo", a questo punto perchè non mettere armero?
> Pagheremo la sciagurata idea di aver venduto cristante.



Perchè van Ginkel si mette in tasca praticamente tutti i nostri centrocampisti.
Cosa facciamo, lo teniamo in panchina?


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

Gioca Poli perché spero li stia facendo fuori uno ad uno e contro l'Empoli può essere pure passabile.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Settembre 2014)

Il fatto che Poli in queste partite non abbia fatto bene non vuol dire che faccia schifo eh.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Poli in queste partite non abbia fatto bene non vuol dire che faccia schifo eh.



Ma infatti se non giochiamo contro una big può anche essere accettabile.


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Settembre 2014)

*[Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco: 
Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo Sky Inzaghi ha deciso di schierare Honda, Torres e Menez in attacco.*


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Settembre 2014)

Per quanto riguarda la difesa ci sono opinioni discordanti, vedremo.
La gazza dice una cosa, sky un altra e milan channel un'altra ancora.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco:
> Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*


Bah. Bonera in una vita precedente deve essere stato un mafioso.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (23 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *[Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco:
> Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*



In difesa danno zapata e bonera non rami


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Inzaghi ha deciso di schierare Honda, Torres e Menez in attacco.*



Dunque Elsha bocciato dopo la Juve?



DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la difesa ci sono opinioni discordanti, vedremo.
> La gazza dice una cosa, sky un altra e milan channel un'altra ancora.



è paradossale ma milan channel è quello di cui mi fido meno


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Dunque Elsha bocciato dopo la Juve?



Inzaghi ieri ha detto che deve trovare la forma migliore che contro la Juve al 60° aveva già i crampi, quindi non direi bocciatura , per me domenica fa riposare Honda o Menez e mette Bonaventura e El.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *[Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco:
> Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*



Bonera è veramente la scelta peggiore. Rami - Zapata deve essere la coppia titolare. Alex, Rami e Zapata devono ruotare. Se si fanno male due di questi tre, e proprio Mexes deve essere epurato, solo allora deve giocare Bonera. Il fatto che sia amico di Inzaghi non ne fa un buon giocatore. Capisco che gli si possano dare una due chances, con un amico probabilmente mi comporterei alla stessa maniera, ma dopo che ha colpe praticamente sempre sulle reti subite, lo farei comunque, a malincuore, accomodare in panchina.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Bah. Bonera in una vita precedente deve essere stato un mafioso.


no... semplicemente ha lo stesso procuratore di inzaghi


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ieri ha detto che deve trovare la forma migliore che contro la Juve al 60° aveva già i crampi, quindi non direi bocciatura , per me domenica fa riposare Honda o Menez e mette Bonaventura e El.



spero veramente che sia così, anche perchè un pò di turnover ci vuole, Tognaccini permettendo 

tra l'altro Honda è quello più lento, poi finora ha giocato sempre, quindi se fosse stanco spero che Pippo non si impunti sul volerlo far giocare sempre e comunque

Bonera invece deve essere panchinato definitivamente, se anche stasera viene schierato titolare vuol dire semplicemente che ce lo sorbiremo tutto l'anno, lui e le sue cappellate



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> no... semplicemente ha lo stesso procuratore di inzaghi



più mafia di così...


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi:
> 
> Gol su calcio piazzato
> 
> Tiro da fuori di Verdi e Abbiati che prende gol perchè si distende su se stesso a 2 all'ora



Comunque, da quello statistiche, si conferma quanto ha sempre detto Sarri da quando allena l'Empoli, i risultati devono arrivare attraverso il possesso palla e la qualità del gioco, e l'impiego di giovani da lanciare. Quindi è l'avversario ideale per il Milan da ripartenze di Inzaghi.  
Comunque credo proprio che non si salveranno, ma hanno buoni propositi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Tavano sembrera Ronaldo davanti a Bonera


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2014)

Se schiera Bonera Inzaghi deve vergognarsi


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *[Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco:
> Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*



.

Ancora con sto Bonera.. cosa ho fatto per meritarmi sto cesso..


----------



## smallball (23 Settembre 2014)

basta Bonera basta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Magari Bonera a fine gara fa qualche cavolata e si becca una squalifica di 1 anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *[Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco:
> Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*



Senza parole per quanto riguarda Bonera, se manco ora l'ha panchinato dopo che ha fatto una partita vergognosa è finita sarà lui il titolare fisso  senza contare che sto qui se gli danno tutta questa fiducia afine anno gli rinnovano pure il contratto pietà, spero che sia una scelta di turnover ma dubito visto che Alex domenica rientra quindi un posto occupato già c'è mah...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Senza parole per quanto riguarda Bonera, se manco ora l'ha panchinato dopo che ha fatto una partita vergognosa è finita sarà lui il titolare fisso  senza contare che sto qui se gli danno tutta questa fiducia afine anno gli rinnovano pure il contratto pietà, spero che sia una scelta di turnover ma dubito visto che Alex domenica rientra quindi un posto occupato già c'è mah...



Ma poi perchè prende più di 1 milione se fa schifo quasi sempre?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Magari Bonera a fine gara fa qualche cavolata e si becca una squalifica di 1 anno.



Sarebbe eroico.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *[Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco:
> Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*



non ci voglio credere, fosse così allora Pippo mi vuol far bestemmiare dai, ma cos'è sta fissa per Bonera? 
è un giocatore peggio che inutile, è proprio dannoso! ma non la vuol vincere la partita?
mamma mia, quì per vedere giocare due tra alex rami e zapata tocca sperare in qualche squalifica, volesse farci la grazia l'arbitro di liberarci di questo essere per qualche altra giornata


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

"Non gioca Bonera" (cit)
Io ve l'avevo detto che giocava...ah giocherà anche poli eh


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *[Secondo quanto riportato da sky, Inzaghi avrebbe sciolto i dubbi in attacco:
> Giocheranno Menez, Torres e Honda. Per quanto riguarda la difesa giocheranno De Sciglio, Rami, Bonera e Abate. A centrocampo confermati de jong e van ginkel, piccolo dubbio ancora tra poli e muntari*



Inzaghi con la sua testardaggine (in riferimento a Bonera) rischia di farsi odiare da tutti, calcisticamente parlando.....


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

(4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera (C), Zapata, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez.*


----------



## peppe75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Siamo caduti da cavallo...,l'importante è alzarsi in tempo e ritornare in sella!!


----------



## medjai (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera (C), Zapata, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez.*



Bonera...


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2014)

Certo che Zapata ha giocato due ottime partite dal primo minuto e puntualmente è stato rispedito in panchina, non lo so se sia un modo per tenerlo sempre sull'attenti e motivato senza dargli garanzie si titolarità e possibile sufficenza, ad ogni modo ha una grande passione per Bonera, nonostante due partite da titolare a mio avviso disastrose. Se pure stasera ne combina di tutti i colori serve una petizione.


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

ormai di bonera e muntari non ci libereremo mai...a questo punto speriamo che facciano bene e non ci facciano bestemmiare tutto il calendario...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera (C), Zapata, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez.*


Bonera e Muntari. Evvai.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera (C), Zapata, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez.*




Beh io non so, Rami avrà fatto qualcosa di grave o non si comporta bene fuori dal campo, perché non capisco il suo non utilizzo..


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2014)

Tutto quel casino in estate per riscattare Rami e poi è il quarto centrale. Bonera stesso procuratore di Pippo, grande Mister. Il bello è che è anche capitano.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera (C), Zapata, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez.*



Maledetto sto Bonera... io non ho parole...


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2014)

Potremmo i difensori del Milan degli invincibili al top della carriera e Bonera giocherebbe lo stesso. Stessa cosa a centrocampo con Muntari. Giocherebbe persino se avessimo in rosa i centrocampisti di Bayern, Barca e Real...
E' un'agonia.


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera (C), Zapata, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez.*


Per fortuna che gioca Muntari
Bonera....


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> (4-3-3): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera (C), Zapata, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez.*



Bonera, e per giunta capitano. E Muntari. Dio mio, mio Dio


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera in campo e pure Capitano..uccidetemi, vi prego..

a questo punto Inzaghi deve fare outing e dichiarare che è fidanzato con Bonera, non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Bonera in campo e pure Capitano..uccidetemi, vi prego..
> 
> a questo punto Inzaghi deve fare outing e dichiarare che è fidanzato con Bonera, non c'è altra spiegazione



Mi ricorda il connubio Allegri-Emanuelson


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

*Forza Milan! *


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

bonera capitano la dice lunga su cosa sarà il corso della stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Bravo Torres


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Torres non conosce ancora Muntari


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate meriterebbe una frustata ad ogni cross sbagliato.


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

occhio che un certo spalletti è già seduto in tribuna e prende appunti.........


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Buono l'inizio di Torres e Van Ginkel/Bieber


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Van Ginkel in 9 minuti ha gia fatto piu di Poli


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Si vede che Justin Pieber è tutt'altra roba..


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Muntari... il miglior centrocampista in rosa. sisi. Ha perso un pallone assurdo


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Muntari... il miglior centrocampista in rosa. sisi. Ha perso un pallone assurdo



neanche i bambini al campino giocano così svogliati


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Gol dell'Empoli.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera. Ancora lui. 

BASTA per Dio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Sempre Bonera. BRAVO PIPPO SEI UN GRANDE


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Se l'è perso, guarda un po', Bonera


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma abbiati????????????


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

basta bonera bastaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2014)

gol di bonera


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Mah


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera... beh colpa di Inzaghi e lui che lo mette in campo


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Colpa di bonera..... inzaghi vattene a quel paese

e muntari che sta a guardare!!! SCHIFOSI


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera    Quasi fa la sua doppietta


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

eh vai! grande bonera!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Ancora Bonera che tenta la doppietta


----------



## Naruto98 (23 Settembre 2014)

Guardo il replay e chi vedo? Bonera. Ovvio, la tassa. Ormai possono farci partire con un goal subito quando gioca lui


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

B-A-S-T-A bonera


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

È tornato Bonera. 
Basta Pippo, è inaccettabile prendere almeno un gol a partita per colpa sua.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma questo Vio a cosa serve? Abbiamo preso già diversi goal su calcio piazzato. E pericoli creati 0. Ah e complimenti per Bonera.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Maledetto Bonera e chi ti ha messo in campo


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

ma dio mio...


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

Spalletti sta scendendo dalla tribuna direzione spogliatoio del milan..........


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2014)

L'esperto Bonera che su un calcio d'angolo alto si mette a fare una mezza scivolata...madò che campione ragazzi


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Son estremo lo so... ma se continua con muntari e bonera, inzaghi per me merita già l'esonero.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Onestamente mi e passata la voglia di guardarmi la partita, sempre, SEMPRE Bonera che ci rovina tutto e Inzaghi che lo mette titolare con la fascia di capitano. Che cosa ignorante.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma qualcuno mi spiega per quale motivo gioca Bonera?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Ah, siamo già al terzo gol subito su angolo... 
Ma Gianni Vio?


----------



## Naruto98 (23 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma questo Vio a cosa serve? Abbiamo preso già diversi goal su calcio piazzato. E pericoli creati 0. Ah e complimenti per Bonera.


Sai che colpa ne ha lui se i giocatori perdono le marcature, mica può entrare nella loro testa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Sembriamo noi l'Empoli, la gioia senza nevoso ecc è durata due partite


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah, siamo già al terzo gol subito su angolo...
> Ma Gianni Vio?



Cura la parte offensiva.


----------



## sdaxddx (23 Settembre 2014)

Assolutamente esonero per Inzaghi. Puoi vincere TUTTE le partite, puoi vincere campionato, champions, coppa italia, supercoppa italiana e europea e mondiale per club, ma se lavori in malafede, perché questa È MALAFEDE, meriti l'esonero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma si continuamo a mettere Bonera, veramente senza parole...


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Cura la parte offensiva.



Ho visto, zero gol fatti


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia, quasi 2-0 dell'Empoli.

Inguardabili.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

No ma rendiamoci conto paratone di Abbiati ancora una altrimenti eravamo tranquillamente 3-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah, siamo già al terzo gol subito su angolo...
> Ma Gianni Vio?



Nessuno puo preventivare le invenzioni di Bonera.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Sai che colpa ne ha lui se i giocatori perdono le marcature, mica può entrare nella loro testa.



Si ma é il terzo goal che prendiamo da calcio piazzato e non abbiamo mai creato nulla noi.

Ah ancora inutile Bonera. Molto male tutti.


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Il club con più raccomandati al mondo.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

mamma mia se stiamo giocando male.... dio santo


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

che cesso, per dio...un aborto, un cancro, una roba immonda
un difensore random del cittadella, zoppo e in sovrappeso, sarebbe più utile di questo cesso di Bonera
è un peccato perchè tra l'altro non stavamo giocando male, e Torres mi pareva in palla..attaccavamo compatti e con insistenza e in difesa ripiegavamo senza problemi, ma ovviamente quando in campo ci vanno certi cessi la cappellata è dietro l'angolo, peccato veramente..

io lo dico, se stasera perdiamo per colpa di Bonera (e di Pippo), per me Inzaghi lo deve stracciare, il patentino


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

adesso arriva il 2 a 0


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2014)

hahahahahaha oddio


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

2-0 Empoli.

Pietà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera da pallone d'oro


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Ancora uno schema di Vio. Spettacolo. E ancora Bonera.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

niente, siam durati 2 giornate. 

complimenti a tutti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Puccy, grazie Bonera


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Ancora boneraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Se fossi Inzaghi metterei in campo Entusiasmo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Si sapeva.. dal momento che metti bonera


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

lo detto !


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Ci stiamo facendo asfaltare dall'Empoli per Dio.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2014)

Basta.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2014)

Ancora Bonera. Incredibile. Neanche a farlo apposta uno risulterebbe così decisivo al contrario.


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

stasera la panchina di inzaghi salta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera che si nasconde dietro De Jong


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2014)

2 a zero. Beh, anche se si perdesse non cambia niente, io me l'aspettavo una partita difficile.


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

ArrigoSacchi ha scritto:


> stasera la panchina di inzaghi salta


Ma magari


----------



## sdaxddx (23 Settembre 2014)

No ora sono serio, esonero...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma lo vuoi togliere si o no sto cesooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma la scivolata di 5 centimetri di Bonny?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Non vedo l'ora che finisca questa stagione.


Ho già capito l'andazzo.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2014)

Maledetto Berlusconi.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda il connubio Allegri-Emanuelson



almeno Ema non faceva danni, cioè era inutile incosistente impalpabile, ma Bonera è decisamente peggio, tutta un'altra roba

preferirei di gran lunga scendere in campo in 10, piuttosto


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

ahahahah ridicoli facciamo ridere, lasciamo altri punti alle neo promosse, fortissimo dei Vio ahahha


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

ma quanto siamo mosci ? sembrava dovessimo spaccare il mondo.


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera che scandalo..


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma perchè a gente come bonera non scoppia mai il crociato???


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2014)

Sempre lui, Bonny...il giocatore più scarso dell'Universo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi torna ad allenare la Primavera va...


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

non è questione di uomini...è questione di motivazioni...inzaghi il nuovo conte...si si certo...sono senza parole...pippo stai capendo qualcosa??? mi sa proprio di no...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Ahahaha oddio non ci credo pure Verdi riesce a saltarne 3 ahahahah.


----------



## smallball (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera..catastrofe


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

C'è da dire che l'empoli gioca molto bene, certo bisogna capire come mai rami non giochi al posto di questo bonera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2014)

L'Empoli sta facendo il bello ed il cattivo tempo, rendiamo ci conto!


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2014)

Tonelli e Pucciarelli......sembra uno scherzo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

C'e un dio a cui mi posso rivolgere per discutere del crociato di Bonera?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2014)

Vergogna assoluta.


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

sembra che stiamo mantenendo lo 0-0...ca.zzo stiamo perdendo contro l'empoli svegliaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

8 gol subiti in 4 partite


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio è un altro scandalo vivente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che l'empoli gioca molto bene, certo bisogna capire come mai rami non giochi al posto di questo bonera.



Gioca bene sì, ma senza un centrocampo che li contrasti, con il centrosinistra del Milan totalmente a maniglia di segugio (De Sciglio - Bonera), l'attacco completamente staccato dal resto... Giocherebbe bene anche il Benevento


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 8 gol subiti in 4 partite


Di cui 4 subiti per colpa di bonera


----------



## UnPoDiRispettoPerdio (23 Settembre 2014)

Non sono un tifoso del Milan, ma rispetto/avo molto la squadra. 


PERO' DIO CARO QUA MI STA SALTANDO LA SCHEDINA PERCHE' HO MESSO X2! Sono anche stato cauto a mettere doppia in caso il Milan si fosse fatto bloccare sul pareggio!

MA DUE A ZERO?! Mi sono registrato solo per questo commento!

UnPoDiRispettoPerDio!


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Era meglio se c'andavo per davvero a Empoli!!! almeno mi sfogavo!!! mi arrestavano... ma almeno mi sfogavo!!! Non meritano più nulla...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

E pensare che oggi non mi sono preso FIFA 15 per guadare il Milan.


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Settembre 2014)

abbiati neanche se ti sbatte addosso la prendi..poi bonera bhe non ci sn parole..è li in campo...grazie pippo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> De Sciglio è un altro scandalo vivente



Un Pasqual ad oggi non mi dispiacerebbe... Pasqual...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

contro la juve la difesa aveva tenuto molto bene... torna Bonera ed é un incubo..


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Zapata si fa cacciare.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2014)

Siamo partiti benissimo


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2014)

De Scoglio inutilissimo


----------



## Milo (23 Settembre 2014)

Anche stasera è colpa di rami, vero Pippo????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Vorrei leggere i piensieri di Rami, seduto in panchina a guardare Superbonera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Zapata si fa cacciare.


Non gliela fa più a giocare con un aborto vicino


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma BONERA. BONERA a cosa serve?


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gioca bene sì, ma senza un centrocampo che li contrasti, con il centrosinistra del Milan totalmente a maniglia di segugio (De Sciglio - Bonera), l'attacco completamente staccato dal resto... Giocherebbe bene anche il Benevento



Ricordo che pure la roma ha avuto difficoltà. Magari il problema fosse solo bonera...


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

l'Empoli fa quello che vuole.. assurdo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera schifoso e schifoso anche chi lo fa sempre giocare


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Si è rotto Van Ginkel.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (23 Settembre 2014)

A giugno direi per fare il salto di qualità comprerei pucciarelli e valdifiori............... Da mani nei capelli proprio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2014)

Forte Bonera. "L'uomo viene prima del calciatore". Eccotelo,il tuo uomo.


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Settembre 2014)

de sciglio ma quant'è nullo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Squadra senza arte né parte....


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

qua l'unica è sperare in un bell'infortunio serio, dai 6 mesi in su, per Bonera. 

bisognerebbe assoldare un macellaio a caso.


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Si prospetta un'altra stagione di emme.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Già se rotto sto Van Ginkel


----------



## Heaven (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi sarà ricattato per far giocare Bonera, o è fuso


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Pippo, mi spiace dirlo, ha sbagliato tutto.


----------



## Petrecte (23 Settembre 2014)

I telecronisti spagnoli sul secondo gol dell'Empoli : Es un gol de Bonera .....


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

eh vai un altro infortunato!


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

3-0 sfiorato da Verdi.

Un disastro.


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Tognaccini 
PS:quasi gol dell'empoli


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

posso bestemmiare???


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> qua l'unica è sperare in un bell'infortunio serio, dai 6 mesi in su, per Bonera.
> 
> bisognerebbe assoldare un macellaio a caso.



il problema è che giocatori come lui o muntari non si spaccano mai, perchè non si impegnano... e non stressano il corpo


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma sto... Abbiati sta sempre fuori dai pali per dio???? che nervoso stop spengo.


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Settembre 2014)

van ginkel già si è rotto.. tutti i pacchi sono i nostri!!! viva il condor ahahah


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

dio bono, qui finisce 4 a 0..sto male..


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

empoli dominante


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2014)

Grande Empoli perchè è il Milan a permetterglielo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ricordo che pure la roma ha avuto difficoltà. Magari il problema fosse solo bonera...



Abbiamo subito 2 gol, in entrambi Bonera ha perso il suo uomo. E anche altre volte lo hanno saltato senza problemi.


Poi Abbiati ha riflessi inesistenti.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

quei 2 dietro sono un pianto greco. 

incredibile quanto facciano schifo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma Menez sembra di avere le batterie scariche anche a voi?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma l'Empoli ha rubato gli schemi di GIANNI VIOH,il mago delle palle inattive? =)


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma il vero schema del Milan dalla bandierina è perdere palla-far partire il contropiede?


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma sempre sti angoli bassi da anni sempre la stessa minestra.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Lo vuoi togliere Zapata?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Il solito Muntari.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Sembra Barça-Milan


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

far giocare muntari e bonera...già per questo andrebbe cacciato...


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Muntari a cui non funziona neanche l'unico neurone esistente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia De Sciglio


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Un Pasqual ad oggi non mi dispiacerebbe... Pasqual...



veramente, sto DeSciglio è un morto di sonno senza precedenti...per carità di Dio, il nuovo Maldini, chissà in quale universo parallelo

mi piange il cuore, ma Inzaghi sta spingendo la gente a tifare contro, se continua così...ma lo stesso spogliatoio, vedendo certe robe e certe scelte, che dovrebbe pensare? e soprattutto cosa dovrebbe trattenere Rami dal far saltare i denti a Bonera e Inzaghi?

proprio oggi ho scritto quì che l'allenatore va sostenuto sempre e comunque, anche negli errori, ma mettere Bonera, questo cesso, non è un errore ma un orrore..ed è un orrore non dico in malafede, ma comunque fatto apposta sì, coscientemente e in maniera ponderata..quindi spero che la panchina salti


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sembra Barça-Milan



Lorini = Dani Alves


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

ci manca pure quel genio di muntari.....

tra lui e zapata mi sa che non la finiamo in 11.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

speriamo che nel secondo tempi entri entusiasmo... magari ribalta la partita...cmq se Bonera gioca il secondo tempo scommetto che fa un altra cappellata.. sicuro!!


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

siamo una squadra di dilettanti per favore...


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

zapata e muntari saranno espulsi nel secondo tempo per doppio giallo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Senza parole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ci manca pure quel genio di muntari.....
> 
> tra lui e *zapata mi sa che non la finiamo in 11.*



Cosi Inzaghi ha gia la scusa per continuare con Bonera


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

eh vai primo tiro in porta dopo 38 minuti!!


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (23 Settembre 2014)

Non so perchè ma mi ricorda la partita col Sassuolo........


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2014)

mi spiace persino per torres vederlo in una squadra ridicola.


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Si ma raga qui non è che abbiamo un allenatore provinciale, qui non abbiamo proprio un allenatore, guarda questi dell'Empoli come scendono in campo, pieni di motivazioni e soprattutto hanno un filo logico, noi siamo senza ne capo ne coda


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> I telecronisti spagnoli sul secondo gol dell'Empoli : Es un gol de Bonera .....



solo Inzaghi non l'ha capito...la mediocrità di Bonera contagia anche Zapata, che finora aveva giocato bene, si sa che il colombiano ha bisogno di essere guidato, di avere accanto uno d'esperienza e di carattere, che lo indirizzi bene..ovviamente noi gli affianchiamo Bonera, incredibile..

meno male che non c'era contro la juve, ringraziamo l'arbitro o sarebbe finita in goleada, e invece ci andò bene


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

E quando segniamo...


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo ancora Seedorf sotto contratto facciamolo tornare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Torres, incredibilmente, sembra il più in palla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Vecino, sei il mio eroe <3


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

grazie vecino, uno di noi.


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

malos ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ancora Seedorf sotto contratto facciamolo tornare.



Ma magari, dove si firma cavolo


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

che goll


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa fa menez?!?!
Elllllllll ninooooooooooo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Straordinario gol di Torres!

Dai!


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Bellissimo golllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2014)

Bel gol del Nino


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

figuriamoci... manco quando prende le pedate in faccia di fa male questo


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Torres, incredibilmente, sembra il più in palla.


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

il calcio è finito...ennesimo assist di abate...non si può...ahuahua


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Incredibile Abate


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2014)

Gran gol !! Torressssss!!!!


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2014)

Ha segnato Torres, è già qualcosa


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Settembre 2014)

Gran gol del nino cmq


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2014)

abate fa l assit ancora...questa è la cosa clamorosa


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

ha trasformato una mozzarella di abate in un supergol...il miracolo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

3 assists per Abate O.O


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

eh vai Torres salvaci tu!


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Gol bellissimo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

niiiiiiinoooooooooooooo

abate mio dio abate


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Che gol del Nino


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

bravo nino.  

3 assist di abate o sbaglio ?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (23 Settembre 2014)

Gran gol..


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Il brescidente


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

che gol Torres..grandissimo..


----------



## Isao (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma da quanto tempo non vedevamo un gol così del milan?????


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Incredibile Abate



Terzo assist in quattro partite


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate a Bonera:"Muovi la difesa"

Aiuto


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Grande Alonso


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi a Bonera " muovi la difesa"


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa fa questo bonera


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 3 assists per Abate O.O



tutto merito del nano che gli ha insegnato a crossare


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Honda comunque sta avendo una buona continuità.


----------



## Petrecte (23 Settembre 2014)

Golasso poco da dire, di solito quei cross non servono a nulla .......


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa questo bonera


Muove la difesa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Muntari e senza cervello


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Togliesse sto muntari che finiamo in 10


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Muntari mammamia


----------



## Petrecte (23 Settembre 2014)

Muntari vuol farsi cacciare , non c'è altra spiegazione .


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Ancora Bonera che quasi causa rigore


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Quasi rigore del Bonny


----------



## Isao (23 Settembre 2014)

Basta Bonera.. basta basta bastaaaa vi prego!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

abate in 4 giornate ha fatto tre assist! sto veramente pensando che Berlusca abbia fatto il miracolo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Sto boneraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

cmq io penserei seriamente di riabilitare Mexes, almeno come prima riserva di Rami e quando rientrerà Alex. 

dai non si può andare in giro con certi aborti.


----------



## arcanum (23 Settembre 2014)

oh ma bonera mi ha proprio rotto !!!!


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

voglio morire, certa gente non giocherebbe manco in Lega Pro


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Oggettivamente Muntari e Bonera giocano contro.


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma lo capirà Pippo che Bonera è una disgrazia vestita da calciatore?


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Settembre 2014)

Da cambiare assolutamente honda per il faraone e anche muntari per...boh


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

eh vai bonera quasi regala il rigore..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Non è possibile però sempre partire con l'Handicap 1-0 2-0 per colpa di inzaghi e la sua fissa per Bonera


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Da cambiare assolutamente honda per il faraone e anche muntari per...boh




muntari per Cristante, ah no, l'abbiamo venduto...


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera conferma che la sfortuna non esiste.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2014)

Che dire, non c'è proprio nulla da dire. Peggiori nostri Bonera ed Inzaghi che lo ha preferito a Rami e Mexes che sono 10000 meglio di lui. Grande Torres, che ci dà una minima possibilità magari di vincerla (il pareggio sarebbe comunque deludente).


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> abate in 4 giornate ha fatto tre assist! sto veramente pensando che Berlusca abbia fatto il miracolo



in compenso dall'altra parte De Sciglio fa schifo come non mai. 

non riusciamo mai ad avere 2 terzini col rendimento pari: uno va da dio, l'altro fa pietà, e viceversa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Dubito seriamente che Bonera farebbe il titolare in un altra squadra di A o B.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Hanno fatto tutti pietà nel primo tempo, ma senza Bonera ora non stavamo perdendo.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Da cambiare assolutamente honda per il faraone e anche muntari per...boh



per nessuno, e anche bonera..meglio giocare in 9..


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma di cosa vogliamo parlare? DI COSA?! Quando gente come Muntari e Bonera è sempre titolare fissa di cosa vogliamo parlare?


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

pessimo primo tempo..pessime scelte di Inzaghi.. Bonera, Muntari, De Sciglio un disastro..


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

Alex dove sei..
Partire 2-0 per gli altri sempre, calci piazzati alla FIFA col bug, sempre gol.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

muntari e bonera disastrosi

ne ha combinate tante, ma Bonera a livelli così bassi non l'ho mai visto. è scarso, ok, ma stasera è un difensore buono giusto per il Carpi...o per andare a carpe


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Settembre 2014)

grazie inazghi per bonera


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera stava per fare hat-trick e portarsi a casa il pallone. Che giocatore!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma poi perchè prende più di 1 milione se fa schifo quasi sempre?



Bella domanda, contro il Parma osceno stasera ha causato praticamente lui le due reti, le maggiori colpe sono di Inzaghi che continua afarlo giocare...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Cura la parte offensiva.


Te l'avevo detto che prendevo la pera su palla inattiva


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2014)

Leverei seduta stante Bonera (sciagura) e Muntari (si fa espellere senno)


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

bonera lagga


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Settembre 2014)

Adesso vediamo come rientra la squadra nel secondo tempo. Questa mentalità è figlia dell'atteggiamento rinunciatario avuto con la Juventus. Che si dia una svegliata Pippo. Sta diventando vergognosa la sua cocciutaggine verso certi uomini che non meritano questa maglia.


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

Mio Dio..... rosso risparmiato a Muntari e subito dopo Bonera fallo di mano in area.......stiamo addirittura scippando la partita il primo e tempo doveva finire 4-1.......


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto tutti pietà nel primo tempo, ma senza Bonera ora non stavamo perdendo.



Esatto.

Abbiamo regolato 2 gol com i 2 contro il Parma.. sempre per la stessa zavorra..

La colpa è di Inzaghi..è lui che lo mette...

Anche Muntari...sono stufo


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> muntari e bonera disastrosi
> 
> ne ha combinate tante, ma *Bonera a livelli così bassi non l'ho mai visto*. è scarso, ok, ma stasera è un difensore buono giusto per il Carpi...o per andare a carpe



Sassuolo-Milan 4-2


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Bonera stava per fare hat-trick e portarsi a casa il pallone. Che giocatore!



bomber


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Bonera stava per fare hat-trick e portarsi a casa il pallone. Che giocatore!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> in compenso dall'altra parte De Sciglio fa schifo come non mai.
> 
> non riusciamo mai ad avere 2 terzini col rendimento pari: uno va da dio, l'altro fa pietà, e viceversa.




forse Berlusca prima di appoggiare la mano su abate la appoggiata su De Sciglio....


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera gioca solo per raccomandazione vero??? perchè solo un malato di mente può farlo giocare senza la mafia dei procuratori dietro


----------



## Alex (23 Settembre 2014)

io dico ma come si fa a persevare con bonera?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2014)

Non si può vedere il Milan che perde con l'Empoli


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Settembre 2014)

ma qualcuno gli potrà dire a pippo che non si può giocare con bonera!!! eddaaai non se ne può piùùùùùùù!!!


----------



## Aragorn (23 Settembre 2014)

Partita buttata via, impossibile recuperarla perchè si sa che chi sta remando contro verrà certamente riconfermato anche nella ripresa. Il solito masochismo all'ennesima potenza, che rabbia !!!


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2014)

lo capiamo noi , non capisco come faccia a non vederlo pippo ....

bonera 2 milan 1


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Settembre 2014)

bonera è un delirio, oggi mi ha fatto veramente bestemmiare, fuori muntari assolutamente altrimenti dopo 10 min ci ritroveremo in 10, dentro elsha e a mallncuore devo dire POLI, meglio NIENTE che far DANNI con muntari, e penso toglierà honda


----------



## odio23 (23 Settembre 2014)

3 cose sono certe:
1.Il fratello di Bonera diventera un gradisssssssssimo allenatore
2.De Sciglio è il nuovo Maldini
3.Justin Bieber è fortisssssimo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Prima del 40' comunque l'Empoli c'ha preso a pallonate. Si svegliasse Inzaghi, perchè così non solo non va, ma va proprio di melma.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera e Muntari come posizionamento sono da carcere immediato.
Basterebbe osservarli per vedere che sono l'emblema della schifezza fatta a calciatore; purtroppo per Inzaghi hanno esperienza e giocano.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Bonera stava per fare hat-trick e portarsi a casa il pallone. Che giocatore!



haha fenomeno! altro che Baresi.. quando Bonera smetterà di giocare possiamo ritirare la 25!


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

8 gol subiti in 4 partite... media da retrocessione zemaniana


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2014)

Vendere Cristante per far giocare titolare Muntari.........geniale


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

abbiamo solo due cambi.....e muntari - zapata a rischio secondo giallo......


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Domanda seria: Racconto sempre nel mio chat di gruppo con i amici tedeschi del orrore che crea Daniele Bonera, ormai non mi credono neanche piu perche "e sempre lui". Per caso uno di voi conosce una compilation sul "meglio" del future pallone d'oro?


----------



## vitrich86 (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma il buon vecchio costacurta si è inacidito parecchio eh...


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2014)

Siamo scandalosi ma secondo me questa partita si può pareggiare e forse adirittura vincere.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

ma bonera quanto guadagna? anche 50 centesimi sarebbero 49 di troppo!

veramente non mi capacito di come certi scarsoni possano fare i calciatori, nel Milan poi, due persone a caso sarebbero meglio di Bonera e Muntari, gli mancano proprio le capacità, le basi!

questi hanno avuto una fortuna pazzesca, in un mondo NORMALE neanche pulirebbero i vetri (con tutto il rispetto...), e invece stanno quì e ci prosciugano, ma ovviamente è anche colpa di chi gliel'ha permesso


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Settembre 2014)

comunque in mezzo a tutto questo delirio ci tengo a far notare il gol di torres, 45 min abbandonato a sè stesso, due palle avute, due palle gol di cui una gol, bene così


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Siamo scandalosi ma secondo me questa partita si può pareggiare e forse adirittura vincere.



E ma con Bonera la vedo dura....


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2014)

pippo fatti sentire nello spogliatoio


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Certo che il vero problema rimane il centrocampo. Non siamo riusciti a tenere un pallone, niente filtro e le azioni impostate da de jong.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera ormai è buono per i pesci in mare


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Deve togliere Zapata e Muntari perché finiamo in 9.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Non ce la faccio a sopportare un altro tempo con Bonera in campo. Vado a fare altro e vedo il risultato a sorpresa a fine match.


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ma con Bonera la vedo dura....



Vero,ma spero che l'Empoli cali vistosamente nella ripresa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ma con Bonera la vedo dura....


Con bonaventura attacchiamo di più, speriamo bene.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> ma bonera quanto guadagna? anche 50 centesimi sarebbero 49 di troppo!
> 
> veramente non mi capacito di come certi scarsoni possano fare i calciatori, nel Milan poi, due persone a caso sarebbero meglio di Bonera e Muntari, gli mancano proprio le capacità, le basi!
> 
> questi hanno avuto una fortuna pazzesca, in un mondo NORMALE neanche pulirebbero i vetri (con tutto il rispetto...), e invece stanno quì e ci prosciugano, ma ovviamente è anche colpa di chi gliel'ha permesso



Al Milan da quando è arrivato Bonera sono passati i migliori e gli inutili/mediocri, lui il più scarso di tutti è sempre rimasto fisso ogni anno.
Che dire, Bonera c'era nel 2007 [cit] e tutti contenti.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

adesso bisogna scendere in campo con il 4.2.3.1.... Abbiati-Abate-Rami-De Sciglio- De Jong- Muntari-Honda-Menez-Torres-Bonaventura..


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pippo fatti sentire nello spogliatoio




ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

Con Bonera e Muntari fissi in campo siamo costantemente buggati.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Deve togliere Zapata e Muntari perché finiamo in 9.



no no...scherzi...quello da togliere é Bonera! perché se finiamo con solo Bonera in difesa ne prendiamo 8


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Tra poco il secondo tempo di Bonera - Milan


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> haha fenomeno! altro che Baresi.. quando Bonera smetterà di giocare possiamo ritirare la 28!



E' talmente forte che ti ha abbagliato. Ha la 25!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pippo fatti sentire nello spogliatoio



"Dai ragazzi ci vuole entusiasmo!!!!"


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2014)

muntari DEVE essere sostituito altrimenti al primo falletto lo buttano fuori


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' talmente forte che ti ha abbagliato. Ha la 25!



haha si ho sbagliato!


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Deve togliere Zapata e Muntari perché finiamo in 9.



possiamo toglierne uno soltanto perché abbiamo solo due cambi


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

poli al posto di de jong...spero per inzaghi che l'olandese non stia bene...altrimenti sarebbe ridicolo...


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

avevo capito male...meno male...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Esce Muntari entra l'inutile Poli


----------



## davoreb (23 Settembre 2014)

Esce muntari


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Poli al posto di muntari...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

L'inutile per l'inutile


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

c'é ancora Bonera..lo sapevo


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> poli al posto di de jong...spero per inzaghi che l'olandese non stia bene...altrimenti sarebbe ridicolo...



mmh de jong è in campo eh, esce muntari.... Bonera non so come faceva ad essere così trnquillo a rientrare in campo!!


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Al Milan da quando è arrivato Bonera sono passati i migliori e gli inutili/mediocri, lui il più scarso di tutti è sempre rimasto fisso ogni anno.
> Che dire, Bonera c'era nel 2007 [cit] e tutti contenti.



poi dicono che non si augura il male alle persone...ma con certa gente come fai????


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'inutile per l'inutile



poli sarà scarso, ma almeno si impegna


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma che fa De Sciglio?


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

grand inizio di Torres


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

poli per muntari...praticamente un cambio sprecato

bonera ancora lì, l'inossidabile..come l'acciaio..


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera ci vuole crocifiggere


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Ne stava per combinare un'altra bonera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma siamo sicuri che Armero sia peggio di questo De Sciglio?


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

bonera non ne ferma uno...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Siamo molli, altro che fame...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio mi sembra il degno compare di Bonera


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

ma quanto si è imbrocchito de sciglio ? marò, inguardabile. 

sembra il fratello scemo dell'originale.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio è la terza partita di seguito che fa letteralmente schifo. Tanto vale provare Armero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Torres nettamente il migliore oggi.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

ma perché fa riscaldare Pazzini...fai entrare Rami ti prego!


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

pure allegri li ribaltava nello spogliatoio...come sono usciti cosi sono entrali...moscissimi...


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

che squallore mamma mia...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera al rogo


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Settembre 2014)

Mi spiace molto dirlo ma anche de sciglio è ai livelli di bonera cmq eh...


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2014)

Giocare col terrore nelle gambe contro l'empoli, che vergogna


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

ma perché si ostinano a darla indietro al fascio, quando tutto l'universo sa che fa dei rinvii da schifo ?!?!?!


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Sembrano il Barcellona...


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Io mi sto vergognando.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

io ve lo dico, Bonera ne combina ancora una prima della fine...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Gol divorato da Tavano.

Milan da brividi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

graziati da tavano. 

e i 2 idioti che corrono a caso. boh.


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

da notare questa difesa di allegriana memoria, che quando avevano palla gli avversari c'era sempre da tremare, ecco stasera è uguale...aridateme siiidorf


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Ci manca solo un gol di Tafano.


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Settembre 2014)

Cioè nemmeno la juve tutte le volte che scendeva sembrava poter segnare...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Non ho parole


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera da Lega Pro neanche


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio prima della parita fuma qualche cosa special con Bonera


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Siamo senza uno schema tattico. Come stiamo giocando? 4-2-3-1? 4-4-2?


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

pure de sciglio ci lascia in 10 fra un po'.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Comunque Abbiati non uscirebbe dalla porta nemmeno se gli mettessero Kate Upton nuda davanti


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque Abbiati non uscirebbe dalla porta nemmeno se gli mettessero Kate Upton nuda davanti



ahahhaaha


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

keiskeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Goooooooooollllllllll


Grandissimo gol di Honda!


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Settembre 2014)

D altra parte ci sta che il velocista tavano bruci i nostri centrali


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Bel gol
Abate è la gara della vita


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Grandissimo gol, grandissimo. 
Bravo Keisuke-san


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

eh vai! Abate !!!!!!!
quarto assit!!! Berlusca dovrebbe spiegare a tutti come giocare!!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Keisucchiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate 4 assists ahahahaha


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2014)

E andiamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera 2 - 2 Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Pazzesco sto Abate


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Settembre 2014)

cioè...il nostro top player è ABATE...ma ci rendiamo conto^


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Ora serve Menez e una zampata di Torres


----------



## Petrecte (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate il RUFFIANO che corre da Inzaghi x abbracciarlo ....... maledetto....


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

apparte bonera, per il quale non finirò mai gli insulti, ci sono anche quei due fenomeni di abbiati (un disadattato ad ogni rinvio) e de sciglio (che venderei anche per 500 euro, se l'arsenal ci da 10-15 milioni gli faccio il fiocco, altrochè)...ma dove vogliamo andare????

edit: bel gol, bene!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

speriamo adesso Bonera non rovini tutto...per favore pippo metti Rami!! TI SUPPLICO!!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Comunque Bonaventura ha cambiato la partita


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Se non fossimo iniziati con Bonera...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Dobbiamo pagare SEMPRE le cappellate di Bonera. Maledetto.


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Settembre 2014)

Peccato per bonera...altrimenti si sarebbe potuto anche puntare alla vittoria


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque Bonaventura ha cambiato la partita



Si, vero. Bravissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Cosa aveva fatto Torres?


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Traversa di Menez dopo una grandissima azione di Torres


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Nooooooooooooooo


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

meraviglioso Torres!!!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Mamma che Torres!


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

che peccato


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

adesso bonera deve far fare bella figura anche a maccherone.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non fossimo iniziati con Bonera...



Veramente pazzesco, avremmo tranquillamente potuto fare una partita sulla falsa riga di quella della Roma e invece ci ritroveremo a soffrire come dannati fino al 90° stando in bilico tra la vittoria e la sconfitta.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate ancora


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Grande Torres


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

aBale


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Nooooooooo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate è stato unto dal Signore, non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

comunque De Jong stasera malissimo


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Honda ora non esageriamo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Sto Menez è una bestia


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

ma dai Keisucchia! ma che fai....


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque De Jong stasera malissimo



vero!!!


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sto Menez è una bestia



stasera troppo poco concreto.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera meglio


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

autostrada per marisa laurini....e gente che si scansa.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Bonera meglio



shhh bono. un dì nulla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Ci rimane ancora la carte El Sha. Ma togliere Honda o Menez e una scelta dura..


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

De Jong anche quando non gioca bene è fondamentale


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Dai Menez, sveglia! Servi tu adesso!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate é un miracolato, é andato a Lourde...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Nigel ha rotto Laurini


----------



## alexxx19 (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura ottimo impatto sulla partita cmq


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

sto Hysaj è bravo ma è falloso. Da quel lato bisogna fare la differenza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura ottimo impatto sulla partita cmq



Mai piu Poli + Munatri, deve fare il titolare fisso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Come ha giocato Torres nel primo tempo?


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

ci siamo di nuovo riaddormentati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Quanto odio errori del genere


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Se prendiamo gol dal pelato mollo tutto


----------



## malos (23 Settembre 2014)

Zapata deve avere di fianco uno che lo guidi altrimenti si perde.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato Torres nel primo tempo?



Sembrava in palla, gran gol e in generale non ha ricevuto palloni giocabili


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato Torres nel primo tempo?



S'è visto poco, più che altro per colpa della squadra che non passava metà campo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Menez svegliaaaaa


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

La super finta del Fascio


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate che si ricorda di essere Abate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Il giropalla in difesa e osceno.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

mamma mia il fascio quando rinvia è da infarto ogni volta, 'tacci suoi.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Era calcio d'angolo, asinooo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura si muove da perfetta mezzala. Infatti sulla sinistra non stiamo facendo NULLA.

Quanto ci vuole a capire che Jack è una mezz'ala?


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

ma l'ultimo cambio se lo tiene per il 3° tempo?


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Stiamo tornando al peggior allegri.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

fuori Honda prima di subito e dentro El Faraon!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma un giallo al Empoli?


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

menez ormai cammina, toglierei lui. 

il problema è che metterà pazzini, sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

HOnda invece come ha giocato il primo tempo?


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Metti El Shaarawy!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> HOnda invece come ha giocato il primo tempo?



si é visto poco...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Quanto adoro Bonaventura


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Sa far tutto JAck!!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Vio. per favore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Chi tira?


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

dai fate il 2 a 3!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Quante bestemmie


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

ma noooo


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

ma perché deve entrare pazzini anziché elsha ?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Niente, non vuole entrare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quante bestemmie



ahah


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quanto adoro Bonaventura



sta giocando benissimo!


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Fuori Torres dentro Pazzini. Follia.


----------



## keepitterron (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa faaaaa??


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma perché Spazzini?


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini per Torres. Non ci posso credere


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

ma perché ? non mi sembrava stanco....


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perché deve entrare pazzini anziché elsha ?



perché inzaghi é un asino


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi. Non ci credo


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma perchè Pazzini?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini maddai???????????


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosaaaaa??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

La tassa Pazzini. L'altro amico e stesso procuratore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Senza senso, vogliamo il pareggio


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Perché Pazzini? Stesso procuratore del """" mister""""


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Perché?????????????????? Ma inzaghi é un incapace!!!!!!!!!!!! vattene!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi ed i suoi amici


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Togliere Torres non ha senso, bravo di testa e di piede, salta anche 'l uomo.

E ci mette Pazzini, il statico


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi è F U O R I !!!FUORI DI TESTA proprio!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

si però sta storia di far giocare gli amici degli amici, ha anche un po' rotto le palle eh.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Bravo Inzaghi altra mossa per non vincere...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Che inutile Poli


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

guarda caso pure pazzini ha procuratore Tinti... come bonera e inzaghi


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

bisognava togliere Menez, che é stanco morto e mettere El Shaarawy... inzaghi non capisce un casso...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Spazzini è così centravanti che sul cross di Menez va a saltare De Jong e lui... immobile davanti al portiere.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

DEVI vincere e metti Pazzini. Mah...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Bravo Inzaghi altra mossa per non vincere...



Ci prova tutte.


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> guarda caso pure pazzini ha procuratore Tinti... come bonera e inzaghi



Qualcuno si sveglia


----------



## enne (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi cambio inutile !


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Dormi De Sciglio, dormi


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Da quando è entrato Pazzini, come prevedibile, il gioco è diventato ultra statico. E vabbè.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

L'Inutile pazzini


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Via via Empoli in 10


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Godo, MACELLAIO


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

che vergogna sta partita


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

11vs10, la vinciamo?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Ahahahahah due cartellini in 5 secondi


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Se ci fosse stato Elsha con loro in 10....


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

se avesse lasciato torres e messo elsha, potevamo pure vincere. 

che rabbia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Saro io, ma senza Torres in avanti gia mi sembriamo peggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Si lamenta pure???


----------



## enne (23 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato Elsha con loro in 10....



Ma infatti !


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2014)

Troppo tardi questa espulsione..


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma come si fa a mettere Pazzini? Come si fa?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Il bomber Pazzini in ritardo!


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Manco davanti alla porta segna quell'ameba


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me andava tolto Poli e messo Elsha. Menez è insostituibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Inutile Pazzini


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

in ritardo Pazzini. Che novità


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

inutile Pazzini...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Niente, finisce così.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Un calcio d'angolo lo facciamo diventare goal?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Abate sei un asino con tanto di orecchie


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi ha rovinato tutto, prima con Bonera poi con Pazzini.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Saro io, ma senza Torres in avanti gia mi sembriamo peggio.


Infatti il cambio é incomprensibile


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

sempre le solite giocate facciamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Bravo Poli, fallo intelligente


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha rovinato tutto, prima con Bonera poi con Pazzini.



Esatto. Colpa sua sto risultato schifoso


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente, finisce così.



se va bene....


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha rovinato tutto, prima con Bonera poi con Pazzini.



potevamo vincerla anche abbastanza facilmente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Che vergogna sti calci d'angolo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi 2
Bonera 4
De Sciglio 4
Muntari 4


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma che tira sto asino


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Che scandalo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Che delusione. Già a -5...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

ma cosa tiri? ma cosa tiriiii???????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini come Muntari e Bonera fa solo danni


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

eh vabbè Abate non esageriamo dai...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

Finita.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini ti odio con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Settembre 2014)

togliendo torres, abbiamo iniziato a far pietà davanti. 

grande idea pippo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Nienta da fare. E come contro la Juventus Inzaghi si deve prendere una grandissima parte delle colpe. Pazzini e Bonera sono scelte inspieghabili, anzi...mi fanno schifo.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2014)

*Empoli - Milan 2-2 FINALE *


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi deve spiegare un paio di scelte imbarazzanti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

MA COSA HA FATTO DE JONG. non ci credo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

dejooooooong fanculizzatiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2014)

Che delusione, grazie a 3 "uomini"

Inzaghi, Bonera e Pazzini


----------



## Aragorn (23 Settembre 2014)

2 punti buttati via, e temo saranno i primi di molti.


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

e pensare che stasera abbiamo avuto anche l'arbitraggio a favore


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

formazione sbagliata...assolutamente...e nell'intervallo doveva mangiarseli i giocatori...e invece....iniziamo male queste tre partite che ci diranno chi siamo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2014)

Non male, malissimo! Non ci siamo proprio, questa squadra non andrà lontano.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi, Bonera, De Sciglio, Pazzini e Muntari devono raggiungere Montolivo a spalare m***a


----------



## Alex (23 Settembre 2014)

scelte di formazione pietose


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inzaghi deve spiegare un paio di scelte imbarazzanti.



Torres non era stanco, era ancora nettamente in palla...e lo ha tolto per quel ex-giocatore di Pazzini. Non si puo capire


----------



## aleslash (23 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inzaghi deve spiegare un paio di scelte imbarazzanti.


Ma cosa deve spiegare ancora? Non è evidente già?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2014)

Bonera - Milan 2-2


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

Perché ha tolto il migliore in campo? Mah


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Siamo lo stesso Milan degli ultimi 6 anni. Non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2014)

Paghiamo SEMPRE gli errori individuali, però Inzaghi era consapevole che Bonera ormai non è più un difensore ma un crea-cappellate a go-go. Inzaghi stavolta ha delle colpe per molte cose.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Stasera Inzaghi ha dimostrato a tutti la sua incompetenza. Ci eravamo illusi nel triangolare Tim, che avesse registrato la squadra, e nelle prime due partite. Invece siamo di nuovo tornati nell'era Allegriana più buia. Squadra senza carattere, fisicamente a terra, tatticamente messa malissimo, zero schemi, nessuna qualità di palleggio a centrocampo, amnesie difensive, e goal su calcio piazzato. Ditemi voi se non ci trovate queste somiglianze.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2014)

meritava nettamente l'empoli

questa stagione sarà identica alla scorsa


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Settembre 2014)

Certe scelte atroci le suggerisce Tassotti, non è possibile dai! Troppe analogie con le idiozie di Allegri. Togliere Muntari è stata l'unica buona idea. Uno come Torres lo tieni fino alla fine. Bonera titolare. Mammamia Inzaghi!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2014)

Torres è un gran giocatore e si vede. De Sciglio non sta azzeccando una partita.


----------



## cris (23 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Torres non era stanco, era ancora nettamente in palla...e lo ha tolto per quel ex-giocatore di Pazzini. Non si puo capire


indecente, vergognoso.

Andava tolto o menez (che non ne aveva piu) o honda e messo il faraone.
delusione totale sto risultato


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi inadatto, primo tempo buttato, 2 gol non sono pochi da riprendere e poi chiaro i gol li fai perché è pur sempre l'Empoli ma ne sbagli altri 2 dopo e allora vai a casa.
Una squadra normale gliene dava 4 ora pensiamo a far punti per salvarci perché questa marea di gol presi su palle da fermo ci faranno buttare un 20 punti facili.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Siamo lo stesso Milan degli ultimi 6 anni. Non è cambiato nulla.



Bisogna rendersi conto che siamo la stessa identica squadra dello scorso anno, rispetto ad allora è cambiato qualcosa solo in avanti e dietro con Diego Lopez ed Alex, stasera peraltro assenti.


----------



## ArrigoSacchi (23 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Stasera Inzaghi ha dimostrato a tutti la sua incompetenza. Ci eravamo illusi nel triangolare Tim, che avesse registrato la squadra, e nelle prime due partite. Invece siamo di nuovo tornati nell'era Allegriana più buia. Squadra senza carattere, fisicamente a terra, tatticamente messa malissimo, zero schemi, nessuna qualità di palleggio a centrocampo, amnesie difensive, e goal su calcio piazzato. Ditemi voi se non ci trovate queste somiglianze.



sono completamente d'accordo

sembrava che sulla nostra panchina ci fosse seduto ancora acciuga


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna rendersi conto che siamo la stessa identica squadra dello scorso anno, rispetto ad allora è cambiato qualcosa solo in avanti e dietro con Diego Lopez ed Alex, stasera peraltro assenti.



Infatti in avanti siamo dignitosi, i problemi sono dietro dove non si investe.


----------



## enne (23 Settembre 2014)

Stasera un allenatore decente avrebbe vinto questa partita


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

spiace veramente tanto, perchè quel poco di buono che facciamo davanti, tutte le belle azioni degli attaccanti (torres sostituito da quel roito di pazzini LOL), vengono vanificate dalla pochezza difensiva che abbiamo

inzaghi imbarazzante, a sto punto è veramente meglio se le formazioni le fa Berlusconi..io non capisco come si possa mettere in campo i giocatori non in base al loro valore ma alle baggianate di cui si riempie la bocca Inzaghi..allora avanti coi soliti cessi, che vi devo dire

tanto i 4 dell'ave maria (abbiati bonera muntari poli) alla fine hanno giocato anche stasera


----------



## Love (23 Settembre 2014)

magari la squadra deve amalgamarsi...però le scelte che fa inzaghi...sempre bonera e muntari...e poi mi aspettavo molto di più dal lato caratteriale...invece mosci mosci sempre e comunque...peccato...una vittoria oggi ci poteva dare fiducia...squadra ben lontana da quella che ci si aspettava all'inizio soprattutto dopo la lazio...


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Settembre 2014)

Primi 2 punti buttati nel cesso.
Sono 2 punti buttati perchè questa rosa può tirare fuori un top11 che con l'empoli non ha nulla a che fare.

Il cambio Torres-Pazzini è inspiegabile per la miseria.
A me da casa sembra chiaro chi debba andare in campo e chi no


----------



## robs91 (23 Settembre 2014)

Era una partita da vincere senza se e senza ma.L'Empoli è praticamente la stessa squadra che è arrivata seconda in serie B,infatti farà molta fatica a salvarsi aldilà del buon gioco che esprime..


----------



## Lambro (23 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 6
Desci 5
Zapata 6
Bonera 2
Abate 6.5
Vanginke sv
Dejong 6
Muntari 4
Poli 6
Bonaventura 6
Torres 6.5
Menez 6
Honda 7
Pazzini exgiocatore


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bisogna rendersi conto che siamo la stessa identica squadra dello scorso anno, rispetto ad allora è cambiato qualcosa solo in avanti e dietro con Diego Lopez ed Alex, stasera peraltro assenti.



Però dobbiamo essere onesti. Quando le cose vanno bene, abbiamo una squadra nuova con tanti innesti in nuovi reparti. Se le cose vanno male, abbiamo la stessa squadra.

La realtà sta nel mezzo: giocatori decenti ne sono arrivati, se poi Inzaghi per incompetenza o malafede o ingenuità mette Bonera e non Rami, toglie Torres per mettere Pazzini, non si decide a mettere Jack titolare mezzala per far giocare per forza uno tra Muntari e Poli (o entrambi), vuol dire che il "merito" è anche suo.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi é un incapace, ha rovinato tutto! Pessima partita, abbiamo avuto molta fortuna, potevamo perdere 4 a 0... 

Abbiati 5.5 inutile
Abate 7 due assist, spinge molto
Zapata 6 fa il suo
Bonera 3 inutile e dannoso
De Sciglio 5 troppo lento e timido
Muntari 5 inutile
De jong 6 copre come puo ma non é sostenuto
Van Ginkel SV
Menez 6 é stanco
Honda 6.5 gol importantissimo, ma fa troppa fatica fisicamente, non vince un contrasto
Torres 7 il migliore! con la palla fa quello che vuole

Bonaventura 6.5 ha cambiato il volto della partita 
Poli 5.5 si é visto poco, non sa cosa fare della palla
Pazzini 5 inutile

Inzaghi 3 un incapace allo stato puro, quasi rimpiango Allegri... certe scelte sono in malafede, non puoi togliere Torres per Pazzini, non puoi!!!!!


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (23 Settembre 2014)

La partita l'ha completamente persa Inzaghi con scelte incondivisibili, resto straconvinto che con rami l'avremmo vinta


----------



## Pivellino (23 Settembre 2014)

Muntari e Bonera non dovrebbero mai vedere il campo, poi deve scegliere i titolari tra i centrali. Non è possibile cambiare sempre.
De Sciglio si svegli.
Menez+Honda+Torres+Bonaventura avessero dietro un centrocampo minimamente tecnico sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> spiace veramente tanto, perchè quel poco di buono che facciamo davanti, tutte le belle azioni degli attaccanti (torres sostituito da quel roito di pazzini LOL), vengono vanificate dalla pochezza difensiva che abbiamo
> 
> inzaghi imbarazzante, a sto punto è veramente meglio se le formazioni le fa Berlusconi..io non capisco come si possa mettere in campo i giocatori non in base al loro valore ma alle baggianate di cui si riempie la bocca Inzaghi..allora avanti coi soliti cessi, che vi devo dire
> 
> tanto i 4 dell'ave maria (abbiati bonera muntari poli) alla fine hanno giocato anche stasera



poli stasera mi è piaciuto, gli altri tre imbarazzanti, bonera soprattutto


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Sono stanco.
Alla quarta giornata abbiamo già preso 3 gol su corner, 8 in totale (media di 2 a partita!) e siamo già a -5 dalla capolista.

Basta basta.

Voglio un Milan quantomeno dignitoso


----------



## davoreb (23 Settembre 2014)

Togliere Torres è senza senso poi per Pazzini boooo


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

concordo con chi dice che stasera con un allenatore normalissimo (ma anche senza allenatore proprio) avremmo vinto..scelte tecniche imbarazzanti, degne del peggior Oronzo Canà..

due punti persi, nel peggiore dei modi..e pensare che basterebbe talmente poco, cambiare anche solo uno o due elementi, per stravolgere totalmente la difesa e quindi anche la squadra in generale

ma invece dobbiamo stare ancora quì, a pagare le amicizie e il poco coraggio dimostrato da Inzaghi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2014)

ma pazzini in 10 minuti un pallone magari per sbaglio lo ha toccato??


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2014)

Bisogna giocare piu stretti sull'uomo, ogni volta i giocatori dell'empoli avevano 3 metri di spazio per prendere palla. Inizierei a valutare un 3 5 2. A centrocampo con 3 uomini non vediamo palla


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Togliere Torres è senza senso poi per Pazzini boooo



infatti, la abbiamo finito di giocare


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Bisogna giocare piu stretti sull'uomo, ogni volta i giocatori dell'empoli avevano 3 metri di spazio per prendere palla. Inizierei a valutare un 3 5 2. A centrocampo con 3 uomini non vediamo palla



4-2-3-1 tutta la vita


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> poli stasera mi è piaciuto, gli altri tre imbarazzanti, bonera soprattutto



sì hai ragione, poli l'ho messo nel gruppetto perchè DI SOLITO fa schifo

stasera effettivamente no..cioè niente di che, per carità, però almeno l'ha fatta girare e non ha sbagliato i soliti appoggi e i soliti passaggi basilari..


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2014)

Partita non vinta per colpa esclusiva di Inzaghi.
Mi spiace ma è così.


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Settembre 2014)

boooooh, io davvero non ci sto capendo niente, certe scelte ormai sono imbarazzanti, elsha si stava riscaldando da prima della fine del primo tempo (giustamente) e poi fa entrare pazzini  o siamo un cantiere ancora a lavoro oppure ci sta davvero qualcosa che non va, davvero, leggevo che qualcuno dava la colpa a tassotti, tutto è possibile ormai


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Voti

Abbiati 6
Abate 7
Bonera 3
Zapata 5.5
Desci 4
De Jong 5
Muntari 4.5
Van Ginkel s.v.
Menez 6
Honda 6.5
Torres 7

Poli 6
Bonaventura 6.5
Pazzini 5

Inzaghi 3 Ha sulla coscienza i 2 punti persi stasera. Con una formazione decente (bastavano Rami al posto di Bonera e Bonaventura al posto di Muntari) sta gara la vincevamo senza problemi. Male, troppo male stasera. Ha remato contro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> sì hai ragione, poli l'ho messo nel gruppetto perchè DI SOLITO fa schifo
> 
> stasera effettivamente no..cioè niente di che, per carità, però almeno l'ha fatta girare e non ha sbagliato i soliti appoggi e i soliti passaggi basilari..



concordo, sono stato uno dei primi a criticare poli gia nel precampionato per cui sono d'accordissimo con te..


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 6 - ne para 2 in un momento complicato

Abate 7 - fa 2 assist. E se Torres non sbagliasse da 2 passi Sarebbero stati 3.
De sciglio 4 - giocatore già non eccelso, ora palesemente involuto. Ha sempre timore, non crossa, non difende, niente di niente.
Zapata 5 - molto male. Insicurissimo, commette molti falli che potevano costarci caro.
Bonera 2 - come i goal concessi. In più si aggiunge un quasi rigore, e una bella parata di Abbiati. Ma la colpa é solo dell'incompetente in panchina

Muntari 5 - altra partita assolutamente inutile, e anche lui rischia di farci rimanere un 10
De jong 5,5 - in netto calo. Sbaglia tantissimo, ma di certo non può rendere sempre da 10
Van ginkel 6 - d'incoraggiamento. Aveva iniziato decentemente, e con un buon tocco palla

Honda 6,5 - un altro goal. Preferirei vederlo,però centrale, dove renderebbe molto di più.
Torre 7 - vero esordio. E grandissima partita. Speriamo sia solo l'inizio.
Menez 5,5 - stanco. E stasera ha portato troppo palla, intestardendosi in dribbling inuitili.

Bonaventura 6,5 - buona partita di jack. Non é velocissimo. Ma se la cava bene in ogni fase. Proviamolo a centrocampo subito. Ma dubito che l'incompetente rimuova Muntari.
Poli 6 - molto meglio delle altre partite. Riesce a dare un buon apporto. Forse da centrale rende meglio che da interno.
Pazzini 4 - assolutamente inutile. Al momento é un ex giocatore.

Inzaghi 1 - come il punto guadagnato. Squadra involuta, senza mordente, senza schemi, senza tattica, senza modulo, senza qualità,senza forza fisica e senza Corsa. Tutto questo é esplicitamente merito suo. Aggiungiamoci 4 chicche:
1. Bonera - non bisogna aggiungere altro
2. Muntari - idem
3. Cambio Pazzin-Torres follia allo stato puro
4. I calci piazzati di Vio. In 4 partite Abbiamo preso 4 goal derivanti da calcio piazzato, rischiandone altri. Noi invece non abbiamo mai segnato e soprattuto mai creato un pericolo. Incredibile


----------



## Hammer (23 Settembre 2014)

Voti:

*Bonera 2

Inzaghi 2*


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Partita non vinta per colpa esclusiva di Inzaghi.
> Mi spiace ma è così.



io non crtico le scelte tranne quella di bonera che non capisco perchè continua a riproporlo, il problema sono stati i primi minuti in cui non siamo scesi in campo,


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 6,5
Abate 7 
Zapata 5,5 non penoso come Bonera ma si è preso qualche rischio anche lui, tipo la non marcatura sul colpo di testa di Verdi sul 2-0
Bonera 0 
De Sciglio 5,5
Muntari 5 inutile
De jong 7 importantissimo, oggi ha aiutato parecchio anche la difesa (e che difesa)
Van Ginkel 5 
Menez 6,5
Honda 6.5 
Torres 7
Bonaventura 6.5 
Poli 5.5 in lento miglioramento
Pazzini 0 è entrato anche lui?

Inzaghi 4 una titolarità discutibilissima (Bonera) ed un cambio che lo è altrettanto, anche se qui ha comunque la scusante che Pazzini è l'unica punta di riserva, ma Torres NON doveva essere tolto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Settembre 2014)

niente, anche quest'anno stagione da bestemmie e basta

ma usciremo mai da questo tunnel? Mi rispondo da solo: NO, finchè ci sarà Berlusconi


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

comunque bene Bonaventura, appena entrato ha fatto subito faville, stravolgendo la squadra..si è proposto, si è allargato, ha lottato, niente da dire! ottimo Menez, come al solito ha portato palla e ha rischiato di far gol, peccato per il palo! Torres migliore in campo, dribbla, fa girare la palla in attacco, si improvvisa sia assist-man che finalizzatore, con un grandissimo gol!

sono mancati, come al solito, quelli che dovrebbero impostare l'azione nel centrocampo a 3 (Van Ginkel ci stava riuscendo bene)..nessuno che da dietro sia capace di inserirsi, di passare bene la palla, o di tirare per far male agli avversari..e non parlo di lanci di 30 metri o filtranti dentro l'area, parlo proprio di passaggi semplici, di fare 4 o 5 passaggi di fila fatti bene! dietro abbiamo una pochezza tecnica impressionante, portiere compreso!


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 4-2-3-1 tutta la vita



La via è quella. 
Dalla partita di stasera si può evincere questo:

-il 4-3-3 è una via di mezzo inadeguata. O si passa al 3-4-3, dando solidità al reparto arretrato e sfruttando maggiormente le fasce (De Sciglio in Nazionale ha sempre fornito grandi prestazioni con la difesa a tre, inoltre si sfrutterebbe di più Armero che nei finali di partita ha la sua utilità), oppure si decide di dare risalto alla qualità del reparto offensivo optando per il 4-2-3-1 su cui Inzaghi sta già lavorando. 

-Bonera, a prescindere dai motivi per cui gioca, non deve più fare il centrale. Anche quando non è direttamente responsabile di un goal o di un'azione pericolosa degli avversari, dà comunque insicurezza a tutti i compagni mettendo in apprensione la squadra. 

-Torres ha smentito lo scetticismo (comunque giustificato) di molti e si è rivelato un giocatore con sete di riscatto. E' già inamovibile.

-Dà fastidio, ma bisogna avere pazienza. Va ripetuto che questa squadra è ancora un cantiere e deve trovare un volto, la via è comunque illuminata ed è quella del 4-2-3-1.


----------



## danyaj87 (23 Settembre 2014)

Il problema è prendere troppi goal, soprattuto inutili partiamo ogni volta con un 2-0 sotto, hai voglia farne 5-3-2 di goal se poi ne prendi tanti, va bene una volta (parma, lazio) va male altre volte come stasera. Poi la difesa non è capace di far salire la palla, dico ma mettere anche mexes che danni ne fa come bonera ma almeno sa come è fatto un pallone, e poi nel primo tempo c'era una squadra spaccata in tre tronconi, 20 e passa metri tra i reparti, grazie che i difensori non sanno a chi darla; o meglio de jong che si abbassa non sa a chi darla.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 6 fa due ottimi interventi ma sul primo gol doveva uscire
Abate 7 partita praticamente perfetta. 
Bonera 4 Non ho più parole né insulti
Zapata 5.5 Un paio di cappellate abbastanza gravi
De sciglio 4,5 Fuori dalla partita. Da panchinare
De Jong 5 Stasera male. Troppi errori e costantemente sotto pressione a causa della sua lentezza
Muntari 4 Disastroso al pari di Bonera.
Van Ginkel s.v. Ottimo impatto. Peccato.
Menez 6 Troppo fumoso.
Honda 6.5 Quasi perfetto
Torres 7 Gran gol, crea e sfiora la doppietta. Esordio alla Shevchenko.

Poli 6 Dà buon ritmo.
Bonaventura 7 Cambia la partita. Meritava il gol.
Pazzini sv Inutile. Dannoso

Inzaghi 2 Ha sulla coscienza 2 punti persi. Se vince le prossime due si redime.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> La via è quella.
> Dalla partita di stasera si può evincere questo:
> 
> -il 4-3-3 è una via di mezzo inadeguata. O si passa al 3-4-3, dando solidità al reparto arretrato e sfruttando maggiormente le fasce (De Sciglio in Nazionale ha sempre fornito grandi prestazioni con la difesa a tre, inoltre si sfrutterebbe di più Armero che nei finali di partita ha la sua utilità), oppure si decide di dare risalto alla qualità del reparto offensivo optando per il 4-2-3-1 su cui Inzaghi sta già lavorando.
> ...



se non sistemi la difesa il 4-2-3-1 è fuori discussione.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

Ma poi scusate eh, cioè sei 2-2 dopo una rimonta abbastanza convincente e all'80esimo togli una punta per mettere un'altra punta molto meno pericolosa oltre che inutile? fare un cambio così è da incompetenti, al massimo metti dentro pure Pazzini ma a poco dalla fine, così non ha proprio senso.
Una squadra che gioca a fare lanci lunghi per 32 minuti dopo il pari non merita niente e la poca qualità in mezzo sta in infermeria, mah.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Settembre 2014)

no non ci siamo proprio caro pippo...

e' meglio se rivedi le tue preferenze calcistiche , non si puo' giocare solo un tempo perche' metti in campo degli ex giocatori e torres secondo me giocava un altro tempo , non mi sembrava affatto stanco


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Settembre 2014)

- primo tempo traumatico inspiegabile, poteva finire 3-0 empoli

- scelte dei giocatori inspiegabili. Inzaghi dice che ha tanta scelta (??)...per me quelli buoni sono non più di 14-15

- l'intero secondo tempo, per quanto buono ovviamente, giocato con lanci lunghi dalla difesa, vuoto a centrocampo clamoroso. La mancanza di un regista (montolivo) si vede tantissimo


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate eh, cioè sei 2-2 dopo una rimonta abbastanza convincente e all'80esimo togli una punta per mettere un'altra punta molto meno pericolosa oltre che inutile? fare un cambio così è da incompetenti, al massimo metti dentro pure Pazzini ma a poco dalla fine, così non ha proprio senso.
> Una squadra che gioca a fare lanci lunghi per 32 minuti dopo il pari non merita niente e la poca qualità in mezzo sta in infermeria, mah.



Come scritto sopra, sembra il peggior allegri.


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non sistemi la difesa il 4-2-3-1 è fuori discussione.



L'unica speranza è Alex, può sistemarla un pelo e magari darà più sicurezza all'altro centrale.
Il 4-2-3-1 è l'unico modo con cui potremmo avere un po' di equilibrio, i 4 davanti, i 2 olandesi e poi il resto ce lo deve mettere la voglia di lottare.


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 5.5, poteva uscire sul primo gol
Abate 7, due assist e si propone sempre, nel finale causa stanchezza torna l'Ebete di sempre
Zapata 5.5, molto insicuro ma vicino Daniele lo sarebbe anche Thiago Silva. Son convinto giochi meglio con Rami o Alex
Bonera 4, causa 2 gol, GIOCA PERCHÉ È AMICO DI INZAGHI. È piu forte Gamberini, o Portanova.
De sciglio 5, solita partita anonima piena di errori difensivi. Oggi un po' meglio davanti, ma in generale sembra Mesbah.
De jong 5.5, in netto calo, è stanco ed anche lui soffre l'assenza di piedi decenti al suo fianco
Van Ginkel sv
Muntari 4.5, rischia l'espulsione e fa solo "casotti" come direbbe Allegri. 3 milioni l anno, ,fresco di rinnovo.
Honda 7, non fa mai niente di speciale ma fa gol e perde quasi mai il pallone. Si sta adattando alla Serie A.
Menez 6.5, salta al solito 6 avversari alla volta, fondamentale. È stanco ma deve giocare anche con una gamba.
Torres 7, bravissimo nel dribbling, atleticamente 3 spanne sopra i nostri. Si vede che non ha subito la preparazione di Tognaccini. 

Bonaventura 6.5, cambia volto alla squadra, corre,salta l uomo e fa sempre la cosa più giusta e semplice. Titolare. ..
Poli 6, sarebbe più utile Nielsen del Pescara ma in compenso non fa danni. Meglio di Sulley ali ali mi spacco al mare con gli amici.
Pazzini sv, in realtà non è entrato, era a casa con la moglie. 

Inzaghi 4, sbaglia a schierare l amicone Bonera e il cambio Pazzini-Torres è semplicemente assurdo. Ridatemi quel cesso di Seedorf.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Settembre 2014)

io non capisco proprio come si possa dare addirittura 4 a Bonera....siete troppo generosi, qua bisogna rivoluzionare la scala numerica, non esiste un voto per una sciagura simile, nemmeno il sottozero.

Cioè noi saremo orrendi e tutto quello che volete, ma finora di otto gol subiti almeno sei ce li ha sulla coscienza quel maledetto.


----------



## walter 22 (23 Settembre 2014)

Dopo la sconfitta contro la juve non ero deluso , mi dicevo "sono più forti ci sta perdere" ma oggi ho visto che questo milan è il milan degli ultimi anni e quella speranza che avevo di arrivare almeno terzi è svanita.
Inzaghi ha combinato un disastro Bonera e Muntari sono inutili e ancor di più dannosi poi toglie Torres e mette Pazzini negli ultimi minuti, non si schierano i giocatori per simpatia ma per il loro valore.
Che tristezza...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Settembre 2014)

Ruiu: "rispetto per BONERA"


sono senza parole.

ma perchè dobbiamo essere pieni di questi clown??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi è un dilettante, dunque ci può stare che non capisca che deve mettere Rami e Bonaventura titolari. Si fida delle sensazioni da ex calciatore. La cosa grave è pensare che sia lui il problema, e non chi lo ha messo in panchina perché costa poco.

Comunque il Milan attuale ha il miglior attacco del campionato, un centrocampo buono se messo in un certo modo (Bonaventura, De Jong, Van Ginkel) e una difesa discreta se giocassero sempre Alex e Rami. Invece con Muntari, Bonera e Zapata titolari ci ritroviamo a commentare le solite nefandezze che vanificano quanto di buono fatto davanti.

Vediamo se fino a maggio il peso dell'attacco riuscirà a reggere le schifezze della difesa. Se la risposta sarà affermativa, allora il terzo posto diventa fattibile. Altrimenti l'EL sarà grasso che cola.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non sistemi la difesa il 4-2-3-1 è fuori discussione.



Col 4-2-3-1 avremmo sia maggiore potenza offensiva sia più giocatori in grado di ripiegare in fase difensiva grazie agli attaccanti che abbiamo che sono in grado di fare la doppia fase. In pratica quando si arretra il modulo diventerebbe un 4-5-1.
Il 4-3-3 è insostenibile senza Van Ginkel e Montolivo. 
O si passa al 4-2-3-1 (e a differenza dell'anno scorso, ci sono i giocatori per farlo) o si opti per il 3-4-3 (anch'esso adatto ai giocatori che abbiamo).


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Settembre 2014)

Tre valutazioni:
1) mentale: Non mi sarei mai aspettato di vedere un Milan così, siamo riusciti a farci schiacciare dall'EMPOLI, NON DAL BARCELLONA per più di un'ora... Molti giocatori sembravano svogliati, e il mister che ci garantiva che nessuna squadra avrebbe avuto più voglia di noi??
2) tattica: Non possiamo pensare di giocare in contropiede anche con certe squadre, non dico che dobbiamo fare il 90% di possesso palla, ma se costruiamo un minimo di gioco (magari arretrando Bonaventura in mediana al posto di Muntari), forse possiamo avere qualche idea in più e qualche possibilità in più. Ah, stiamo tornando a prendere gol su palla inattiva... E io che pensavo che qualcosa sarebbe cambiato con l'arrivo di Inzaghi
3) Torres, Abate & Bonera: . Stracontento per l'esordio del Nino, felice per il ritorno di Abate a buoni livelli. Disgustato dalla presenza di Bonera in difesa. Non capisco perchè rinunciare a Rami... Grazie a Dio col cesena dovrebbe tornare Alex... 
Speriamo che Inzaghi riesca a cambiare qualcosa, io non perdo la fiducia...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Settembre 2014)

*Abbiati 6* Qualche buon intervento. Piedi quadrati;
*Abate 7*+ Il migliore insieme Fernando, buona la fase difensiva e ottima quella offensiva;
*Bonera 4* Sciagurato. Spero che dopo oggi Inzaghi apra finalmente gli occhi, perché non se ne può più;
*Zapata 5.5* Meglio del compagno di reparto ma pasticcia pure lui perdendo qualche pallone pericoloso;
*De sciglio 5* Non mi è piaciuto, a parte qualche cross riuscito è parso nervoso e sconclusionato;
*De Jong 5* La fase difensiva è come sempre sufficiente, ma a livello di impostazione ( anche se non sarebbe compito suo ) stasera sbaglia praticamente tutto;
*Muntari 4.5* Lento, legnoso e falloso, spero che l'infortunio di Van Ginkel non sia niente di serio per vederlo in panchina al più presto;
*Van Ginkel s.v.* Non aveva iniziato male, dimostrando carattere. Spero non sia grave l'infortunio;
*Menez 6.5* Un'altra prestazione positiva, è un funambolo quando parte palla al piede. Nell'uno contro uno salta quasi sempre l'uomo, meritava il gol;
*Honda 6.5* Mezzo voto in più per il gol. Buona prestazione anche se penso tenga troppo la palla, a volte sembra non sappia cosa fare;
*Torres 7* Gol da attaccante vero. Si batte finché resta in campo, se dimostra di poter mantenere questo livello abbiamo trovato il sostituto di Balotelli;

*Poli 6* Rispetto a Muntari sembra pure bravo. Partita senza ******a ne lode, come sempre del resto;
*Bonaventura 6.5* La partita cambia volto quando entra in campo, sulla fascia si intende bene con De Sciglio e da velocità all'azione;
*Pazzini sv *Avrei messo Stephan;


----------



## madeinitaly (24 Settembre 2014)

Muntari è veramente uno dei giocatori più scarsi di questo pianeta. Ogni tanto tira fuori qualche tiro buono ma proprio ogni tanto, nel resto sa solo far falli e perder palloni su palloni. Via dal Milan questa gente, sono la nostra rovina.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

*Abbiati 6* 
*Abate 7* 
*Bonera 5*
*Zapata 5.5* 
*De sciglio 5* 
*De Jong 5,5* 
*Muntari 5* 
*Van Ginkel 6*
*Menez 6*
*Honda 6.5* 
*Torres 7* 

*Poli 6* 
*Bonaventura 6.5* 
*Pazzini 7*

*Inzaghi 5*


----------



## Aragorn (24 Settembre 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> *Ruiu: "rispetto per BONERA"*


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Pazzini 7*


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto solo il primo tempo...in difesa facciamo ridere. De Sciglio è veramente un addormentato senza attributi, che schifo.

Abbiati 5
Abate 6,5
Bonera 3
Zapata 4,5
De Sciglio 4
De Jong 5,5
Van Ginkel s.v.
Muntari 4,5
Fernando Torres 7
Menez 6
Honda 6,5


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Bonera maledetto. Non fosse per lui staremmo parlando di una vittoria e anche convincente.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se non sistemi la difesa il 4-2-3-1 è fuori discussione.



Purtroppo si, se non cambia l'atteggiamento nella fase difensiva, se non cambia la disposizione ed i movimenti è assolutamente improponibile. Non si può giocare con il 4-2-3-1 o 4-4-2 offensivo chiamatelo come volete se si subiscono 8 occasioni da gol dall'Empoli. 

Serve una squadra che gioca in 30-40 metri, serve una squadra che pressa alto ed obbliga al lancio lungo nel vuoto, serve maggior determinazione nella riconquista del pallone e maggiori coperture preventive. Cioè dai, non puoi giocare con questo modulo è lasciar giocare gli avversari sempre a palla scoperta, ti becchi infilate ad ogni azione praticamente.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi il problema della fase difensiva è BONERA. Anche questa sera i due goal nascono da suoi errori. Non ci fosse stato probabilmente avremmo evitato questi due goal e almeno altri due a Parma.

Nino  sempre con te!


----------



## Julian Ross (24 Settembre 2014)

Abbiati 5,5
Abate 7 grandissimo Ignazio! Altro che quel raccomandato di De Sciglio...
Bonera 3 messo in campo senza una ragione, ha i due gol sulla coscienza, e non sono certo i primi. VIA!
Zapata 5,5 non dà mai la sensazione di essere sicuro al 100%.
De Sciglio 4,5 una nullità assoluta. Zero voglia, zero intensità, zero tecnica. Da panchinare e di Maldini guardi i dvd...è meglio.
De Jong 5,5 non bene, e sempre limitato tecnicamente.
Van Ginkel sv. Da rivedere.
Muntari 3 non deve giocare a calcio.
Honda 6,5 non mi entusiasma, ma ha un sinistro davvero educato.
Menèz 7 l'unico ad essere sempre pericoloso, voglioso e intenso in avanti.
Torres 7,5 grande esordio da titolare. Continui così.
Bonaventura 6 discreto, ma deve migliorare.
Poli 5,5 non combina nulla, ma almeno fa legna.
Pazzini sv. Non sarebbe dovuto entrare.

Inzaghi 2 Il 2a0 sotto è in gran parte colpa delle sue scelte sciagurate (Bonera, Muntari...). La fase difensiva è un disastro ed il Milan non ha un gioco.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il problema della fase difensiva è BONERA. Anche questa sera i due goal nascono da suoi errori. Non ci fosse stato probabilmente avremmo evitato questi due goal e almeno altri due a Parma.
> 
> Nino  sempre con te!



Gli errori di Bonera, ok. Ma al di la di quei due hai visto quante occasioni da gol sono state concesse all'Empoli? Bonera è scarso individualmente è chiaro, ma non tralasciamo il fatto che ci sono anche problemi di fase difensiva della squadra, è anche un problema generale, non scordiamolo.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli errori di Bonera, ok. Ma al di la di quei due hai visto quante occasioni da gol sono state concesse all'Empoli? Bonera è scarso individualmente è chiaro, ma non tralasciamo il fatto che ci sono anche problemi di fase difensiva della squadra, è anche un problema generale, non scordiamolo.



Quello sicuro Jino, ma analizza i due goal che abbiam preso.

Nel primo lo perde clamorosamente e nel secondo c'è anche una concomitanza di colpa di de sciglio ma si son fatti bugerare con la difesa altissima e il nostro capitano finisce sempre col deretano per terra.

Sulla fase difensiva ci si deve lavorare. Io rimango convinto che comunque con la nostra difesa tipo Abate/Alex/Zapata/De Sciglio non soffriremmo così tanto una volta rodata.


----------



## danyaj87 (24 Settembre 2014)

ma se solo alla fine si usciva decentemente palla al piede.... appena si ha il giocatore a 10 metri si lancia lungo.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

E comunque visti gli ultimi 15/20 minuti il pareggio ci sta stretto.

Ah, e Honda sublime, anche lui gran goal. 3 su 4.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

2 punti letteralmente buttati via. Abbiamo sofferto, ok, ma lo sappiamo benissimo che non abbiamo le rose di Juve e Roma. E' normale che non vinceremo in scioltezza anche contro avversarie ben disposte come l'Empoli di questa sera. Ma avere in campo un non-giocatore come Bonera ti porta innanzitutto a perdere punti preziosi, regalando gol agli avversari e indebolendo anche i compagni di reparto. Nel complesso la squadra non mi è piaciuta perché nel primo tempo si è fatta schiacciare troppo rischiando anche il 3-0, ma nel finale avremmo potuto portare via l'intera posta in palio.

*Pagelle:*
Abbiati 6
Abate 7
Bonera 3
Zapata 5
De Sciglio 5
Muntari 4.5
De Jong 5
Van Ginkel 6
Menez 6.5
Torres 7
Honda 7

Bonaventura6.5
Poli 6
Pazzini s.v.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2014)

attenzione perchè l'empoli è una bella squadretta, gioca bene e anche la roma, la tanto favolosa roma, non brillò al castellani vincendo solo nel finale.
probabilmente si spegnerà appena finito l'entusiasmo, ma per ora sono avversari temibili.
pressano alto, stile juve stile tutte le big europee in pratica, non ti permettono di ragionare, ti obbligano al lancio lungo,coma ha fatto la juve sabato, obbligandoti a perder in pratica il pallone.
e sapete perchè con noi questo gioco riesce molto molto facile?
perchè non abbiamo i palleggiatori a centrocampo e in difesa, c'è gente insicura, lenta, che ha paura a girarsi o può sbagliare l'appoggio di prima intenzione.
a partire dal portiere, ci deve essere gente capace e sicura del palleggio per superare il pressing avversario, cosa che noi non abbiamo, ci presseranno sempre.
in questo è mancato molto alex, ma anche d.lopez, 2 che non han paura di palleggiare con sicurezza.

poi diciamolo, i trequartisti o le ali devono fare un lavoro molto sporco quando difendi, ed essere pronti a ripartire subito quando attacchi, mentre ieri il solo menez nei primi 30 minuti si faceva 50 metri di campo seguito malamente dai compagni, l'empoli era costantemente in doppia superiorita' numerica rispetto ai nostri.

secondo me il milan non ha ancora ben capito che nel calcio moderno devi andare ai 100 all'ora per 90minuti, se vuoi essere una grande.
probabilmente gli interpreti non sono portati per un gioco cosi' maschio veloce e fisico (honda, menez,bonaventura,muntari,desciglio,bonera su tutti) ed è per questo che soffriremo sempre.

ok gli erroracci personali di un inguardabile bonera (e qui inzaghi proprio non ci siamo , ma proprio per niente, a metterlo in campo per ramì) coprono quello che è un errore visto anche contro la juve, centralmente siamo perforabili, la zona mediana difensiva nostra è troppo spesso facile terreno per chi dialoga o chi è veloce, muntari non è assolutamente adatto ad un gioco del genere (non è assolutamente adatto al gioco del calcio in generale, ma tant'è) è lento, entra male, o è falloso o si fa' superare con facilita', ci vorrebbero dei pitbull alla gattuso con la bava alla bocca.

molto bene torres nel secondo tempo + il gol, molto bene per quel che puo' fare honda (si sbatte piu di tutti, mi piace tanto al momento) male male ancora desciglio, lontano parente di quel bel giocatore che ricordavamo tutti, speriamo siano gli alti e bassi classici della sua giovane età, di sicuro maldini è il difensore piu' forte della storia del calcio con beckenbauer e la' rimane, desciglio puo' ambire ad una carriera da mussi al massimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> E comunque visti gli ultimi 15/20 minuti il pareggio ci sta stretto.
> 
> Ah, e Honda sublime, anche lui gran goal. 3 su 4.



Se Tavano non sbagliava quel gol (lo segnava pure mia nonna) stavamo parlando di 0 punti. Quindi 1 è già assai.


----------



## sion (24 Settembre 2014)

certo che inizio di de sciglio..4 partite di campionato ha la media del 4,5/5


----------



## Isao (24 Settembre 2014)

Solo io sto avendo l'impressione che per "coprire" Bonera, tutti i giornali e pseudo giornali stanno addossando la colpa a Muntari?


----------



## Albijol (24 Settembre 2014)

Isao ha scritto:


> Solo io sto avendo l'impressione che per "coprire" Bonera, tutti i giornali e pseudo giornali stanno addossando la colpa a Muntari?



Sulla Gazza il Bonny (che credo abbia agganci perfino al Quirinale) ha preso come Zapata


----------



## Isao (24 Settembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sulla Gazza il Bonny (che credo abbia agganci perfino al Quirinale) ha preso come Zapata



Incredibile. 
[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] di quel sito non ce ne frega nulla


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

A freddo trovo più sconcertante la prestazione di ieri sera rispetto a quella con la Juve.
Come al solito regaliamo un tempo alle avversarie.
E' un problema di atteggiamento, non capisco perché dobbiamo spesso entrare in campo molli.
Questa partita è parente stretta di quelle di Livorno e Bologna dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è un dilettante, dunque ci può stare che non capisca che deve mettere Rami e Bonaventura titolari. Si fida delle sensazioni da ex calciatore. La cosa grave è pensare che sia lui il problema, e non chi lo ha messo in panchina perché costa poco.



però non ci vuole di essere novelli-Capello per constatare l'incapacità di certi elementi..la vediamo io, te, tutti gli utenti del forum, e centinaia di migliaia di persone che guardano le partite (apparte i giornalai che a Bonera lo elogiano sempre e gli danno dei voti ingiustificabili)..aspetto fino alla prossima, voglio credere che dopo Parma Pippo abbia voluto mettere Bonera perchè ci credeva, perchè sperava si riscattasse..ma dopo la prestazione di ieri sera non può più sbagliare, Bonera non deve più vedere il campo per tutto l'anno come minimo, se non lo panchina vuol dire che è in malafede..ripeto, lo aspetto al varco

stesso discorso per quanto riguarda Bonaventura, quando uno è bravo deve giocare, anche se a centrocampo deve essere adattato e quindi si rischia qualcosa a farlo troppo velocemente..ma le qualità, il tasso tecnico, sono 10 volte superiore a Poli e Muntari, quindi DEVE giocare


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2014)

bonaventura deve essere il nostro marchisio , sempre meglio che il centrocampo con 3 falegnami inguardabili


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Settembre 2014)

Lambro ha scritto:


> bonaventura deve essere il nostro marchisio , sempre meglio che il centrocampo con 3 falegnami inguardabili




Si però conta che abbiamo anche Honda da far scalare a centrocampo (penso che i titolari siano EL sha-torres-menez)

Honda de jong muntari
Menez torres EL sha

Dovrebbe essere questa più o meno(che alla fine si può tranquillamente trasformare in un 4231)


----------



## de sica (29 Settembre 2014)

Io ho notato un estrema lentezza nel far girare la palla. Oltre alla poca "fame" mostrata in queste ultime partite..


----------

